# Celebrities w/their Van Cleef & Arpels jewelry



## twigski

I thought I'd start a thread so we can share pics of celebrities who  VCA too!
~Reese w/onyx 20 motif vintage yg necklace
~Misha w/onyx & mop vintage bracelets
~Cameron w/turquoise 10 mofit yg necklace (I can't tell if she has a 20 motif all yg wrapped around twice or they are 2 of the 10 motif
~Mariah w/mop magic necklace & earrings
~Sharon(hard to tell possibly the mop magic but it also looks like she has one onyx shoeing in the front?)


----------



## vancleef fan

That would be a nice thread....

Mary Bryant wearing VCA Broderie necklace


----------



## vancleef fan

Mariah Carey wearing Alhambra Magic earclips, Alhambra necklace and pendant and Butterfly rings


----------



## twigski

Thanks vancleef for contributing!!! I'm a huge VCA fan too! I love Mariah's pieces but I wish she wouldn't wear them all at once.


----------



## vancleef fan

Twigski, I agree with you


----------



## Accessorize*me

Me three.


----------



## vancleef fan

Irina Lazareanu wearing the Couture necklace


----------



## vancleef fan

Mariah wearing Byzentine chain with charms


----------



## avedashiva

vancleef fan said:


> Mariah wearing Byzentine chain with charms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ohhh lovely...


----------



## Queen Mahra

Lebanese performer, Haifa Wehbe


----------



## vancleef fan

Mariah again


----------



## Queen Mahra

Anne Hathaway dazzled in white pearl and diamond pendant earrings, diamond bracelets with more than 100 carats and a 13-carat diamond ring, all from Van Cleef and Arpels.


----------



## vancleef fan

Cameron wearing Vintage Alhambra necklace


----------



## simplysplendid

I love Mariah's butterfly rings and Alhambra magic earrings...sigh..


----------



## vancleef fan

Jennifer Garner wearing VCA necklace


----------



## vancleef fan

Jennifer Garner wearing diamond bracelets from VCA


----------



## harpplayah

The vintage line in the Alhambra collection is my favorite. I know Paris isn't our favorite celeb, but she did chose this as her ad campaign for one of the Simple Life campaigns.


----------



## twigski

Thanks everyone for participating on this thread 

Here's Reese w/ VCA again. She's wearing a 83ct bracelet from 1937 & a 12.5ct diamond earrings


----------



## twigski

Mariah's $30K+ butterfly ring worn w/3 different looks


----------



## twigski

Kelly Rutherford on the set of Gossip Girls with jewelry by VCA.


----------



## twigski

Close up pic of Reese's earrings & the Cambodgien cuff worn in the post above.


----------



## clearstatic

omg. wow. im speechless. but uncontrollably drooling.


----------



## vancleef fan

Christina Ricci wearing Vintage Alhambra bracelets


----------



## avedashiva

vancleef fan said:


> Christina Ricci wearing Vintage Alhambra bracelets


 
I love this look!


----------



## Elvawith

vancleef fan said:


> Mariah Carey wearing Alhambra Magic earclips, Alhambra necklace and pendant and Butterfly rings


 
thats a little much.. she looks like she just hit china town.


----------



## vancleef fan

Reese Witherspoon pairs her favorite black onyx Van Cleef & Arpels necklace with casual tanks for running errands in L.A. while Sarah Michelle Gellar wears similar style to an art event in N.Y.C. Cameron Diaz opts for a heavier chain with dangling charms while sight-seeing in Paris.


----------



## vancleef fan

Jessica Alba wearing VCA Decollete necklace and Noeud bracelet


----------



## vancleef fan

Jessica wearing Frivole small earrings and Frivole ring


----------



## vancleef fan

Jessica wearing Butterfly clips and Envol ring


----------



## ilikechloe

I spotted this in the Celebrities Magazine Cover thread. I believe she's wearing the 20 motif in white gold with pave diamonds and the modern alhambra MOP bracelet...STUNNING!


----------



## madem0iselle

im new to VCA but wow these really caught my eyes! my friend got the exact same nekcllace as the one mariah has but in the centre theres a small diamond (limited edition) how would one without the diamond costs?
and the clip earringss? do any of you ladies know?










 so simple and classy!


----------



## Minda

Thanks ilikechloe for posting! Yes, stunning indeed. WG looks great on Eva Longoria.


----------



## BijouxButterfly

I am soooo in love with the vintage alhambra WG earrings...now if only I could figure out how to get them at a discount!!!


----------



## vancleef fan

Jennifer Garner wearing VCA earrings


----------



## vancleef fan

Eva wearing VCA bracelet


----------



## vancleef fan

CELINE DION wearing Van Cleef and Arpels 7-carat pins from her own collection


----------



## ilikechloe

Christina Ricci with a 20-motif Vintage Alhambra Onyx necklace worn doubled.

(Pics from CasualCelebrityStyle.com)


----------



## ilikechloe

Spotted this in the Hermes thread......Brook Shields also wearing a 20-motif vintage alhambra necklace.  Now sure if it's MOP or pave diamonds???


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Great thread!! I love Van Cleef - wish i could afford it, i really like the alhambra collection! I loved how Christina Ricci wore it with simple outfits


----------



## vancleef fan

Mariah again wearing Magic Alhambra earrings and 16 motif necklace in YG with  WMP


----------



## BellaLuella

So pretty!!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Best thread ever!!


----------



## lulilu

I love these photos!!!!


----------



## twigski

^ bump just because


----------



## surfergirljen

ilikechloe said:


> Spotted this in the Hermes thread......Brook Shields also wearing a 20-motif vintage alhambra necklace.  Now sure if it's MOP or pave diamonds???



DARN IT! Okay NOW I HAVE to get the 20 motif. Between Brooke, Cameron and especially Reese... it's like 3 of my favorite actresses are wearing that necklace!! SO pretty... Keep up the posts!!!


----------



## twigski

I was watching HGTV & could not help notice that Sandra Lee was wearing the vintage alhambra 10 motif in all yg.


----------



## twigski

here are some pics of Kelly Rutherford from Gossip Girls.
1st pic Cosmos earrings, necklace, ring
2nd pic upclose of cosmos earrings & necklace
3rd & 4th pics single motif mop yg vintage alhambra necklace


----------



## dreamdoll

Great thread!


----------



## sbelle

This makes me want her necklace.  I need to learn to stay out of any of the VC&A threads.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Great thread *Twigski*!


----------



## Hermes4ever

:coolpics:


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks for starting this thread *twigski*!  More eye candy!!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I used to always admire Mariah's butterfly ring.  I didn't realize what it was until I came to this forum for my jewelry education!


----------



## twigski

Thanks. Thought I'd bump it up & add more images. As I am totally computer illiterate  sorry I can only post them as attachements. Here's another one of Kelly in a diamond necklace & earrings from the "Snowflake Cosmos" line. Sigh I want to be Kelly Rutherford w/her endless VCA (even if some pieces are borrowed)


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love Kelly's taste, but she seems very annoying to me as a person, lol.


----------



## sbelle

ooh la la!


----------



## gemrock

ilikechloe said:


> Spotted this in the Hermes thread......Brook Shields also wearing a 20-motif vintage alhambra necklace. Now sure if it's MOP or pave diamonds???


 
lovely family...Brooke is so cool


----------



## La Vanguardia

Eva Mendes with the small Lotus earclips:






Zooey Deschanel with the 3-flower Socrate earclips:


----------



## La Vanguardia

*VCA eye candy from Gossip Girl*  
Lily (Kelly Rutherford) almost always wears VCA together with her Hermès bags lol!

*- 20-motif Vintage Alhambra turquoise necklace and mini Vintage Alhambra turquoise earrings*






*- Cosmos earrings*






*- Snowflake earrings*






*- Alhambra single motif necklace and earrings*






*- Invisble ruby setting earrings*


----------



## surfergirljen

sbelle said:


> This makes me want her necklace.  I need to learn to stay out of any of the VC&A threads.



Seriously - so simple & elegant. TEMPTING!


----------



## twigski

Thanks LaVan for the pics. I just starting watching season 1 of gossip girls on DVD. There is an episode where Lily (Kelly Rutherford) is wearing the Alhambra pave earrings, pendant, bracelet I was like drool drool!


----------



## twigski

surfergirljen said:


> Seriously - so simple & elegant. TEMPTING!


 
I have been thinking the same


----------



## Phillyfan

What size is her single necklace? Thanks!


----------



## twigski

It's just the regular vintage alhambra necklace. The smaller would be from the sweet line & the larger one (as seen on Mariah) is from the magic line.

Here's Ziyi Zhang in the frivole yg earrings


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks - that is the one I thought it was.


----------



## surfergirljen

twigski said:


> It's just the regular vintage alhambra necklace. The smaller would be from the sweet line & the larger one (as seen on Mariah) is from the magic line.
> 
> Here's Ziyi Zhang in the frivole yg earrings



Ooooh wow - those look just perfect for her. So pretty!


----------



## Leah

Demi Moore wearing Les Jardins earrings


----------



## twigski

^bump 
Pic of Princess Caroline of Monaco wearing VCA vintage alhambra earrings. Can't really make out if they are yellow or white gold (they might even be pave??)


----------



## sbelle

Reece from perezhilton.com


----------



## surfergirljen

I saw that one of Reese too but I don't ACTUALLY think that is her VCA one! I think she does have one in turquoise but these look like nuggest and they seem irregular sizes - I could be wrong though. STILL wants me want the VCA turquoise though!


----------



## sbelle

^^oh my goodness--you are right!  I even looked at it for a few minutes.  SORRY Ladies!!


----------



## bextasy

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Bri 333

Ya that's definitely not VCA.


----------



## Bitten

Fantastic thread!! I love VCA 'action shots'!


----------



## dreamdoll

One of Kelly Rutherford


----------



## twigski

Thanks Dreamdoll for the pic. I have this necklace & always trying to figure out how to wear it.


----------



## loves

kelly rutherford carries it so well. i tried it at the store cos i loved it on rox_rocks (hope i got your userid right) but it didn't suit me, even the sa told me so that's $ saved there


----------



## Queenie

dreamdoll said:


> One of Kelly Rutherford


This is stunning!! Thanks for posting, babe!


----------



## Queenie

Julia Roberts (Vintage circa 1972)



Cameron Diaz (Vintage circa 1950)



Cameron Diaz (Chapeau Chinois and Lotus)



Kristen Bell (Cosmo and Folie-de-Pres)



Kristin Scott Thomasv (Hawaii and Fleurette)


----------



## Queenie

Shi Qi (Dentelle, Palmyre and Vintage Brooch circa 1952)






Scarlett Johansson (Bell Canto, Galuchat)



Renee Zellwege (19 carat Blue Sapphire ring)



Liv Tyler (Vintage circa 1960)


----------



## loves

wow great pics queenie!


----------



## Queenie

^Glad you like them too.

I think she's a model/actress from China


----------



## Queenie

Zhang Zi Yi


----------



## twigski

Queenie. thanks for the pics!! The model/actress is Korean. I recall seeing her featured in one of my mom's magazines she subscribes to.


----------



## AmberLeBon

Eva Mendez looks amazing! her earrings arent bad either lol!
I like Cameron Diaz's easy casual chic way of wearing her VCA - and Kelly R always looks cool and classy in hers....


----------



## dreamdoll

Welcome ladies!

*Queenie*, thanks for the eye candies!!


----------



## Queenie

twigski said:


> Queenie. thanks for the pics!! The model/actress is Korean. I recall seeing her featured in one of my mom's magazines she subscribes to.


Ahhhh, thanks *twigski*. She's very beautiful.

You're welcome, *dreamdoll*.


----------



## MsFrida

Celine Dion... I sure wouldn't mind her VC&A collection..


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Thanks for posting!


----------



## lychee124

I love how Celine Dion layers her VCA pieces.


----------



## Ascella

twigski said:


> Queenie. thanks for the pics!! The model/actress is Korean. I recall seeing her featured in one of my mom's magazines she subscribes to.


The girl is called Liu Yifei, she is from China, no relations to Korea at all I believe. The photo shoot was done last year for the Bazaar Jewellery in Chinese.


----------



## theprovocateur

Celine Dion wears VCA perfectly, she's so elegant and at the same time unpretentious!


----------



## Julide

Celine Dion has fab stuff in general!!!


----------



## couturequeen

Cate Blanchett


----------



## loves

omgoodness the bop earclips are beyond beautiful


----------



## Leah

Cate is so beautiful and classy.

Kate Bosworth in Tess earrings.


----------



## AmberLeBon

love the lotus ring on Celine and the butterflies ring.............


----------



## bags to die for

Cate is just beyond stunning.

She's even gorgeous IRL without all tha makeup and designer clothes!


----------



## Bitten

bags to die for said:


> Cate is just beyond stunning.
> 
> She's even gorgeous IRL without all tha makeup and designer clothes!



Absolutely!! I saw her in Streetcar in Sydney last year and she is so luminous IRL it's breathtaking!

Love all the VCA action shots!


----------



## Julide

O.M.G.Kate Blanchett and those earrings!!


----------



## bags to die for

Bitten said:


> Absolutely!! I saw her in Streetcar in Sydney last year and she is so luminous IRL it's breathtaking!
> 
> Love all the VCA action shots!


I saw her in the play too as well as in the play Copenhagen!

Have seen her a couple of times in a Sydney Theatre function. She just looks stunning all the time.


----------



## Bitten

bags to die for said:


> I saw her in the play too as well as in the play Copenhagen!
> 
> Have seen her a couple of times in a Sydney Theatre function. She just looks stunning all the time.



Wasn't she amazing in Streetcar?! I thought the entire cast was fabulous, no-one was upstaged by her, they all brought a really powerful performance.

I'm going to see her again in Uncle Vanya later this year - I live in Brisbane so it's not so easy to get to STC productions!! But definitely worth it with a little planning.

Cate Blanchett is a live walking advertisement for SKII, IMO, she always looks spectacular.


----------



## bags to die for

I'll be there at Uncle Vanya too. 

I just wish VC&A was sold here. I asked at the Richemont? (VC&A's owners) service centre and they said that there were no plans as yet


----------



## Bitten

bags to die for said:


> I'll be there at* Uncle Vanya* too.
> 
> I just wish VC&A was sold here. I asked at the Richemont? (VC&A's owners) service centre and they said that there were no plans as yet



Exciting!!! I can't wait 

I know, what is with no VCA in Australia? We would be sooooo supportive, wouldn't we


----------



## Jahpson

I believe these might be Van Cleef & Arpels. Forgive me if this is not true

Jessica Simpson


----------



## theprovocateur

Diane Lane in Cannes. 




Jewellery selection:
- Folie des Prés earrings set in white gold and diamonds
- Flot de rubans clip, platinum and diamonds, 1937 &#8211; from Van Cleef & Arpels&#8217; Collection
- Art Deco bracelet, platinum and diamonds, circa 1926 - from Van Cleef & Arpels&#8217; Collection


----------



## sbelle

Katherine Heigl on cover of Harper's Bazaar

It isn't her jewelry, but it was such a pretty picture I wanted to share...


----------



## sillytwilly

Jahpson said:


> I believe these might be Van Cleef & Arpels. Forgive me if this is not true
> 
> Jessica Simpson



*i think that is actually heidi klum's jewelry*


----------



## surfergirljen

theprovocateur said:


> Diane Lane in Cannes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewellery selection:
> - Folie des Prés earrings set in white gold and diamonds
> - Flot de rubans clip, platinum and diamonds, 1937  from Van Cleef & Arpels Collection
> - Art Deco bracelet, platinum and diamonds, circa 1926 - from Van Cleef & Arpels Collection




She is SO lovely!!!


----------



## pwecious_323

sillytwilly said:


> *i think that is actually heidi klum's jewelry*


 
*^Actually I think they're David Yurman.*


----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


> Katherine Heigl on cover of Harper's Bazaar
> 
> It isn't her jewelry, but it was such a pretty picture I wanted to share...


 
oh my!  Stunning!  I wish my life was more glamorous so that I could justify owning something like this!!!


----------



## My Happiness

Mariah Carrey ' music VDO   ''Angel cry''
- snowflake bracelet
- Butterfly ring


----------



## My Happiness

in Gossip girl movie





Scarlett , VCA snowflake bracelet too.





Leehton Meester : VCA bracelet and Watch


----------



## My Happiness

Some old Ad picture.

I'm now haunted by '''Snowflake collection'''


----------



## My Happiness




----------



## My Happiness

VCA Lotus Ring on Meester.

It's so amazing between finger ring which can wear in 2 ways !


----------



## Bitten

Thanks for the pics - VCA eye-candy is always a welcome sight!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Stunning pics!!


----------



## loves

diane lane is gorgeous


----------



## dreamdoll

Talking to a friend today reminded me of Kristen Bell - "When in Rome"


----------



## Bitten

^^^^ See now I think I'm going to have to see the movie - I really wasn't going to, but if it's actually a VCA-fest, I'm up for it!


----------



## ilikechloe

Kelly wearing the magic Alhambra casually.  (image from timeinc.net)




http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2010/cbb/blog/100607/kelly-rutherford-500.jpg


----------



## couturequeen

Sharon Stone


----------



## twigski

Pic "borrowed" from the Queen Rania of Jordan thread.


----------



## HermesFSH

^^Thanks for the pic, she's lovely - I've never seen a bad pic of her :


----------



## sbelle

On the set of Gossip Girl


----------



## sbelle




----------



## twigski

Posted this on the vca thread too but here's hilary & hailey duff. All of the jewelry for hilary's wedding was borrowed from vca


----------



## Bentley1

Does anyone know the price of the Alhambra between the finger ring that Haylie Duff is wearing in the above picture?


----------



## twigski

Beth Shak was featured on Bravo's million dollar matchmaker. She's a pro poker player & was also married to one. She has a beautiful collection of VCA pieces & Hermes bags.


----------



## sbelle

I'm just making the pictures bigger for the more mature ones of us!


----------



## twigski

Thank you!! I would do it but I am computer challenged


----------



## kat99

sbelle said:


> I'm just making the pictures bigger for the more mature ones of us!





I saw her on the show! She has a lovely collection. I did think she came off a bit dim on TV but to be a poker player you must be pretty clever!


----------



## twigski

Kelly Rutherford wearing the Clelia necklace & earrings.


----------



## twigski

kat99 said:


> I saw her on the show! She has a lovely collection.* I did think she came off a bit dim on TV* but to be a poker player you must be pretty clever!


 
have to agree with you on this one. I believe most of her VCA & Hermes (she has a huge Hermes bag collection too)funds came from her ex husband. Who is also a poker player.


----------



## sbelle

Reece Witherspoon


----------



## sbelle

Mariah Carey

Byzantine necklace with charms


----------



## sbelle

Kristen Bell


----------



## sbelle

Blake Lively

Lucky Alhambra turquoise butterfly


----------



## theprovocateur

Cate Blachett wearing Van Cleef & Arpels vintage collection: a 1946 Tassel diamond bracelet from the Private Collection and a 1981 Vintage earrings with oval fancy vivid yellow diamonds surrounded by white diamonds. 

http://imageupper.com/i/?S0400010090011N1298870541274049
cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2011/02/blanchett-oscars/cate-blanchett-2011-oscars-01.jpg

source: tlfan.to & justjared


----------



## twigski

Old pic of Kelly Rutherford wearing her fleurette earrings


----------



## Julide

My Happiness said:


> VCA Lotus Ring on Meester.
> 
> It's so amazing between finger ring which can wear in 2 ways !



Wow!! Love this ring!!Is there a place I Where I can find a price for it? TIA!!!Thanks again!!!


----------



## twigski

More pics of KR in her fleurette earrings & Magic 6 motif necklace


----------



## twigski

Blake in turquoise 20 motif YG necklace


----------



## pond23

^ What amazing celeb VCA pics! I am drooling!


----------



## newmommy_va

I love this thread! Thanks for all the pics!!!


----------



## Suzie

twigski said:


> Blake in turquoise 20 motif YG necklace


 
It looks like she has attached another necklace to it.


----------



## sugar20

Caroline von Monaco with Alhmbra Vintage Super Earrings.

Sorry, I don't know how to attach the bild.

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/princess-caroline-of-monaco-689071-2.html


----------



## sbelle

^


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Is this turq with wg or yg????






sbelle said:


> On the set of Gossip Girl


----------



## twigski

Pics of Chinese Actress Li Bing Bing from Audrey magazine. It states that these are her own pieces. Magic 3 motif wht gold earrings & wht mop yg vintage alhambra bracelet.


----------



## twigski

Blake in wht mop yg vintage alhambra necklace worn as bracelet. Pic from her thread.


----------



## twigski

These are not celebrity pics but more VCA eye candy to follow from a jewelry book from the Japanese magazine 25ans. I'm not a fan of these jeans I guess VCA & earnest sewn did a collaboration. The other is a limited Edition piece. Sorry I can't read Japanese so I'm not sure on the details.


----------



## twigski

Vintage Alhambra 
Alhambra (sometimes called Modern Alhmambra)


----------



## twigski

Byzantine Alhambra 
Sweet Alhambra


----------



## twigski

Magic Alhambra 
Lucky Alhambra


----------



## sbelle

*twigski* -- thanks for posting!


----------



## kat99

twigski said:


> Vintage Alhambra
> Alhambra (sometimes called Modern Alhmambra)



Thank you for posting - I love that shot of all those rings, looks like candy!


----------



## pond23

^ Thank you so much for the fabulous photos *twigski*! Everything looks so enticing!


----------



## wintotty

Twigski, which month's issue of 25ans is that? I need to buy it!


----------



## twigski

You're welcome. I've been so busy I have not had a chance to post. More pics to come...



wintotty said:


> Twigski, which month's issue of 25ans is that? I need to buy it!


This issue is from a few years ago. It was one of those removable books that 25ans sometimes has.


----------



## twigski

More VCA eye candy! These pics are from older issues of 25ans Korean version (no longer in print)


----------



## darkangel07760

thanks for the pics!  I DEFINITELY want a sweet clover mop pendant now!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you for the beautiful photos, Twigski.
I really love the all yg vintage alhambra and I typically don't find myself feeling attracted to gold jewelry......
Can't stop thinking about it 




twigski said:


> More VCA eye candy! These pics are from older issues of 25ans Korean version (no longer in print)


----------



## twigski

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for the beautiful photos, Twigski.
> I really love the all yg vintage alhambra and I typically don't find myself feeling attracted to gold jewelry......
> Can't stop thinking about it


The new all YG is different. I much prefer the older 
More pics... Princess Caroline from getty images


----------



## mauimaddness

Just stumbled upon this thread!!! Thanks so much for all the breathtaking VCA pieces!!! :coolpics:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

How is the new gold different??
I absolutely love the old style........


twigski said:


> The new all YG is different. I much prefer the older
> More pics... Princess Caroline from getty images


----------



## pond23

^ I believe the gold 'ball' in the middle is smaller and the clover itself is busier / more textured.


----------



## twigski

texasgirliegirl said:


> How is the new gold different??
> I absolutely love the old style........


 
I only took a quick look but there was a slight color difference. I saw the old & new side by side.I think it could be because as pond23 stated it is more textured.


----------



## twigski

Maggie Q in Self magazine China pic from Aureta's blog
Kirsty Alley from OK mag


----------



## swisshera

twigski said:


> Maggie Q in Self magazine China pic from Aureta's blog
> Kirsty Alley from OK mag



Oh I love that Chinese magazine btw 
thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## lucydee

twigski, thanks for posting such beautiful pics!  I saw vca in St. Martin when I vacationed there last week and fell in love.  The jewelry is stunning!  Love it all!


----------



## twigski

lucydee said:


> twigski, thanks for posting such beautiful pics! I saw vca in St. Martin when I vacationed there last week and fell in love. The jewelry is stunning! Love it all!


you're welcome!!


----------



## twigski

.


----------



## twigski

Pics from 25 ans magazine (not sure if the model is a Japanese actress or a singer)


----------



## twigski

More from same mag


----------



## beansbeans

Thank you twigski!


----------



## eye candy

Cool thread!  i haven't seen this before.  just stumbled upon it.


----------



## surfergirljen

Charlotte York wearing the sweet butterfly in WG (layered with a heart from another collection in YG):







Charlotte wearing the Socrates pendant:


----------



## surfergirljen




----------



## twigski

Kelly Rutherford w/yg Frivole earrings


----------



## twigski

KR again wearing wht mop single motif


----------



## darkangel07760

twigski said:


> Pics from 25 ans magazine (not sure if the model is a Japanese actress or a singer)


 
In this first photo, what is that GORGEOUS blue stone for the YG single motif Alhambra necklace???  I love it!
If anyone could tell me, I would appreciate it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would like to know what color her kelly bag is...
parchement?



twigski said:


> KR again wearing wht mop single motif


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I had initially assumed, turquoise but upon closer inspection it seems to have some green as well....I agree..it's beautiful.




darkangel07760 said:


> In this first photo, what is that GORGEOUS blue stone for the YG single motif Alhambra necklace??? I love it!
> If anyone could tell me, I would appreciate it!


----------



## twigski

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would like to know what color her kelly bag is...
> parchement?


Yes it is parchment in box leather. I soooo NEED that bag! 



texasgirliegirl said:


> I had initially assumed, turquoise but upon closer inspection it seems to have some green as well....I agree..it's beautiful.


I can't remember what the stone is called! I need to have someone who can read Japanese translate!


----------



## Hermesaholic

twigski said:


> Yes it is parchment in box leather. I soooo NEED that bag!
> 
> 
> I can't remember what the stone is called! I need to have someone who can read Japanese translate!




i believe its chrysophrase (which is green chalcedony)


----------



## twigski

Hermesaholic said:


> i believe its chrysophrase (which is green chalcedony)


It's hard to tell from the awful scan I did but the stone is a pastel light green. The green chrysophrase used by VCA are more of the deep vibrant green as pictured below. I thought it might be chalcedony currently being used but it has more blue undertones so I guess it's still to be determined


----------



## Hermesaholic

twigski said:


> It's hard to tell from the awful scan I did but the stone is a pastel light green. The green chrysophrase used by VCA are more of the deep vibrant green as pictured below. I thought it might be chalcedony currently being used but it has more blue undertones so I guess it's still to be determined



I WAS looking at the wrong picture.  What piece are you referring to?


----------



## twigski

Hermesaholic said:


> I WAS looking at the wrong picture. What piece are you referring to?


 
I think texasgirl is referring to this one. (Again sorry about the horrible scanning job!)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hi twigski,

Yes, with the hopeful arrival of my (presumed) last PO from Hermes, my "collection" is supposed to be complete....after seeing this color, I just might need it, too!  I prefer the 28cm selliers or the 32cm retourners...do you know what size her bag is?


twigski said:


> Yes it is parchment in box leather. I soooo NEED that bag!
> 
> 
> I can't remember what the stone is called! I need to have someone who can read Japanese translate!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic, I think you are correct....




Hermesaholic said:


> i believe its chrysophrase (which is green chalcedony)


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> I had initially assumed, turquoise but upon closer inspection it seems to have some green as well....I agree..it's beautiful.


 
Is that... chalcedony?  I thought chalcedony was gray-blue?


----------



## eye candy

twigski said:


> Kelly Rutherford w/yg Frivole earrings



Thank you for posting these pics Twigski!


----------



## eye candy

Here's a picture I found of Scarlett Johannsen wearing the small Cosmos earrings.  Sorry if you already have this picture her.

The earrings are so gorgeous on her!  I like that the corners are curved like a clover.


----------



## wintotty

twigski said:


> I think texasgirl is referring to this one. (Again sorry about the horrible scanning job!)





The article said it is YG x Jade


----------



## Hermesaholic

wintotty said:


> The article said it is YG x Jade




thats what i thought but wasnt sure if the lighting made it less green than the one on the left or it was a different material


----------



## twigski

wintotty said:


> The article said it is YG x Jade


 
Will be sending you my Japanese articles that need translating


----------



## twigski

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hi twigski,
> 
> Yes, with the hopeful arrival of my (presumed) last PO from Hermes, my "collection" is supposed to be complete....after seeing this color, I just might need it, too! I prefer the 28cm selliers or the 32cm retourners...do you know what size her bag is?


 
Someone from the H forum said 32 but it looks like a 35 at times. Also IIRC it was stated as being swift leather not box I posted


----------



## sbelle




----------



## sbelle

This one may be a repeat...


----------



## sbelle




----------



## sbelle




----------



## sbelle

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## sbelle

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## sbelle

Leighton Meester


----------



## sbelle

Jessica Alba


----------



## sbelle




----------



## sbelle




----------



## sbelle




----------



## eye candy

Thanks for the pictures sbelle!  I never knew that jennifer aniston and jessica alba wore VCAs.

Hi sbelle, twigski,
I'm not sure.. but in Beyonce's latest video "Best Thing I Never Had," are the earrings VCA?  They look pretty nice on TV.  Pave Frivole maybe?  Can anyone identify?   I figured I ask either one of you since you both have a good eye for these things.   

Anyone is free to comment of course.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you, Sbelle, for those wonderful photos.


----------



## Hermesaholic

eye candy said:


> Thanks for the pictures sbelle!  I never knew that jennifer aniston and jessica alba wore VCAs.
> 
> Hi sbelle, twigski,
> I'm not sure.. but in Beyonce's latest video "Best Thing I Never Had," are the earrings VCA?  They look pretty nice on TV.  Pave Frivole maybe?  Can anyone identify?   I figured I ask either one of you since you both have a good eye for these things.
> 
> Anyone is free to comment of course.



they dont look like VCA to me-not frivole


----------



## twigski

Hermesaholic said:


> they dont look like VCA to me-not frivole


 i agree they don't look like vca


----------



## Smoothoprter

H.S.H. Princess Charlene of Monaco wearing the Princess Charlene Alhambra set, Tuesday 4 August 2011


----------



## twigski

Princess Charlene of Monocos VCA Ocean necklace. It has over 1,200 diamond and sapphire. It can also be worn as a tiara. It was created for her by Van Cleef & Arpels as a wedding gift from her prince.

It was a particularly thoughtful and romantic gesture on Albert's part, referencing his bride's affinity for the water and recalling the great love story of his parents Rainier and Grace    Van Cleef & Arpels was the official jewellers to the principality at their iconic wedding in1956. CEO Stanislas Quercize said: There are more than 850 diamonds. The idea of the necklace is to represent sea spume. And so we included 359 sapphires. We chose three shades of blue, evoking the world's different seas from the waters of the coast of Monaco to the ocean around Africa. To crown the work 11 pearl-cut diamonds evoke droplets of water.
Source:Hello


----------



## Hermesaholic

I don't get this pair. Is it real?


----------



## twigski

More pics of the "ocean" necklace & the princess charlene alhambra set

source:luxury insider


----------



## twigski

Hermesaholic said:


> I don't get this pair. Is it real?


 
Don't know but I'm willing to be a VCA wearing robot!


----------



## Hermesaholic

twigski said:


> Don't know but I'm willing to be a VCA wearing robot!


----------



## Smoothoprter




----------



## ALLinTHEbag

twigski said:


> More pics of the "ocean" necklace & the princess charlene alhambra set
> 
> source:luxury insider



Her face in that middle pic is priceless. I can conjure up so many punchlines.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Sofia Vergara w/20 motif black onyx


----------



## Suzie

Love Sofia!


----------



## Smoothoprter

More of Sofia Vergara with her 20 motif onyx


----------



## pond23

^ You're killing me *Mon*! LOL! I had sworn off the onyx Vintage Alhambra because I wear mostly black tops, but now I want it again after seeing it on Sofia!


----------



## vancleef fan

I'm so in love with Princess Charlene's Magic ALhambra necklace..... 
So beautiful.....


----------



## lucydee

Kelly Rutherford & Matthew Settle at QVC fashion week show at Suspenders Building on Friday Sept 9th.  I love her style, she wears VCA very well. 
Source: QVC Fashion week photos at QVC.






















Kelly looks so good in these DL1961 Jeans with nude pair of CL heels and a beaded top & nude colored bag.  She looks so young in this outfit, I love it! 
Source: INF Daily.com


----------



## Smoothoprter

Vintage Van Cleef & Arpels necklace:





*Dolce & Gabbana* sequined bodysuit, *Van Cleef & Arpels* necklace, 
*Elsa Peretti* necklace from *VineyardVintage.com*.​


----------



## Smoothoprter




----------



## Smoothoprter




----------



## ohsohappy

oh..Gold is very pretty too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I love it ALL.......


----------



## MsFrida

Celine Dion with a Lucky Alhambra bracelet


----------



## twigski

More of Kelly Rutherford in her MOP magic earrings

(pics from getty images & wire image)


----------



## sbelle

^Thanks for posting.

A little bigger picture ....


----------



## eye candy

MsFrida said:


> Celine Dion with a Lucky Alhambra bracelet



That is pretty!


----------



## eye candy

Renee Zellweger






Just saw it in the tPF Celebrity thread.


----------



## eye candy

Scarlett

lol.  Just lovin' the lotus ring right now.  It is pretty.


----------



## eye candy

Another ScarJo

Not 100% sure if this is Van Cleef though.   Center stones are rubies.


----------



## twigski

Carla Bruni Sarkozy in 3 motif earrings

(Getty Images)


----------



## eye candy

Leighton Meester promoting a Vera Wang perfume

credit: usmagazine - read the latest magazine in the salon yesterday  

Matching yellow and white diamond butterfly earrings and BTF ring.
3 Perlee bracelets


----------



## eye candy

turquoise Rose de Noel earrings on Vera Farmiga (from the movie "Up in the Air") and VCA ring


----------



## sbelle

twigski said:


> Carla Bruni Sarkozy in 3 motif earrings
> 
> (Getty Images)


----------



## einseine

eye candy said:


> Leighton Meester promoting a Vera Wang perfume
> 
> credit: usmagazine - read the latest magazine in the salon yesterday
> 
> Matching yellow and white diamond butterfly earrings and BTF ring.
> 3 Perlee bracelets


 
Thank you for posting these pics, eye candy!!!
My third bracelet will be a bracelet Perlee in WG.


----------



## eye candy

^you're very welcome einseine  

here's an enabling pic for you.  You may have seen it already in the celebrities and cartier bracelet thread.


----------



## einseine

eye candy said:


> ^you're very welcome einseine
> 
> here's an enabling pic for you.  You may have seen it already in the celebrities and cartier bracelet thread.


 
Oh!  Full-diamond Love + Diamond Clover!!!  Thanks for the pic.


----------



## darkangel07760

eye candy said:


> ^you're very welcome einseine
> 
> here's an enabling pic for you.  You may have seen it already in the celebrities and cartier bracelet thread.


 
LOVE this!!  wow I love the perlee bracelets...


----------



## eye candy

einseine said:


> Oh! Full-diamond Love + Diamond Clover!!! Thanks for the pic.



Actually the WG Love is a half diamond one just like yours.


----------



## einseine

eye candy said:


> Actually the WG Love is a half diamond one just like yours.


 
Hey, you are right!!!
To stack with a Perlee bracelet, the half- or full-diamond Love would be better than the plain one IMO.  Because they are thicker.  I did not think I would notice the difference by just looking at them, but surprisingly, the plain one apparently looks thinner (as you know I am in a good position where I can look at both of them on each arm).


----------



## kat99

eye candy said:


> ^you're very welcome einseine
> 
> here's an enabling pic for you.  You may have seen it already in the celebrities and cartier bracelet thread.



OMG. Why did you post this!! So gorgeous...I agre that the full diamond Love OR the full pave love both look fabulous and are thicker - the full pave actually can open by itself so is similar in versatility to the Perlee too!


----------



## alec.leu

Mary Bryant  VCA Broderie necklace stunning~


----------



## Bethc

From Sunday's Golden Globes - source VCA/Facebook

I added the descriptions so we can drool!  I am going nuts over the Sapphie ring in the 5th pic, OMG!!

1 - Zooey Deschanel Van Cleef & Arpels selection included &#8220;Fleurette&#8221; earstuds featuring diamonds and white gold &#8211; from the Fleurette Collection, and the circa 1970 &#8220;Estate&#8221; ring featuring pearl, diamonds and platinum &#8211; from the Heritage Collection

Best Actress &#8211; Television Series Musical or Comedy nominee for her star turn in FOX series&#8217; &#8220;New Girl&#8221;, glowed in Prada. 

2 - Jaime King Van Cleef & Arpels selection included &#8220;Palmyre&#8221; three-row necklace featuring diamonds and yellow gold &#8211; from the Palmyre Collection, the circa 1970 &#8220;Estate&#8221; bangle set featuring diamonds set in yellow gold &#8211; from the Heritage Collection and the &#8220;Snowflake&#8221; ring featuring diamonds and yellow gold &#8211; from the Snowflake Collection.

3 - Alice Eve Van Cleef & Arpels selection included &#8220;Palmyre&#8221; earrings with diamonds and yellow gold, the &#8220;Jackie O&#8221; cuff in yellow gold &#8211; from the Jackie O Collection and tht circa 1974 &#8220;Estate&#8221; ring featuring diamonds with white and yellow gold &#8211; from the Heritage Collection.

4 - Amy Poehler Van Cleef & Arpels selection included &#8220;Volutes&#8221; earrings featuring diamonds set in white gold &#8211; from the Birds of Paradise Collection. 

Best Actress nominee &#8211; Television Series Musical or Comedy for her work on NBC&#8217;s &#8220;Parks and Recreation&#8221;, was chic in Naeem Khan.

5 - Madeleine Stowe Van Cleef & Arpels selection included &#8220;Petillante&#8221; earrings featuring round, marquise and pear-shaped diamonds with white gold &#8211; from the Petillante Collection, and the sapphire ring featuring a cushion-cut sapphire of 4.19 cts, round and pear-shaped diamonds and white gold &#8211; from the Pierres de caractère Collection.

Best Actress nominee &#8211; Television Series Drama for her performance on the new ABC series &#8220;Revenge&#8221;, dazzling in an iris Vera Wang design.


----------



## sbelle

^ Thanks Beth!!


----------



## XCCX

How much is the plain perlee bracelet?


----------



## LiliO

darkangel07760 said:


> LOVE this!! wow I love the perlee bracelets...


 love that look...those 2 bracelets look amazing together.


----------



## Florasun

Another photo of Carla Bruni in Van Cleef


----------



## Hermesaholic

Florasun said:


> Another photo of Carla Bruni in Van Cleef
> View attachment 1967598



i dont find her at all attractive


----------



## Florasun

I think she is pretty, but not a 'great beauty'. However, her earrings are gorgeous!


----------



## Midge S

Hermesaholic said:


> i dont find her at all attractive


  I think she is attractive but that's not a particularly flattering picture.  Great earrings though.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermesaholic said:


> i dont find her at all attractive



I think her face has a beautiful bone structure but because of the Botox and etc, her face now is permanently frozen! Not a good look. The ear rings are beautiful though!


----------



## Kissmark

Florasun said:
			
		

> Another photo of Carla Bruni in Van Cleef



I can't see clearly are the earrings paved mop!


----------



## Florasun

They are pave!


----------



## I'll take two

Kissmark said:


> I can't see clearly are the earrings paved mop!


Yes they are the diamond pave. 
I have the same ones but found them too heavy so had the middle motif's removed and made into studs although the 3 motif do look really gorgeous !!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> i dont find her at all attractive



She looks tired and much older than her age.


----------



## LVoeletters

eye candy said:


> Leighton Meester promoting a Vera Wang perfume
> 
> credit: usmagazine - read the latest magazine in the salon yesterday
> 
> Matching yellow and white diamond butterfly earrings and BTF ring.
> 3 Perlee bracelets



this look is so feminine and beautiful! What is the three bracelets she is wearing? obviously one is the perlee signature...


----------



## surfergirljen

eye candy said:


> Leighton Meester promoting a Vera Wang perfume
> 
> credit: usmagazine - read the latest magazine in the salon yesterday
> 
> Matching yellow and white diamond butterfly earrings and BTF ring.
> 3 Perlee bracelets



grail combo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kissmark

I'll take two said:


> Yes they are the diamond pave.
> I have the same ones but found them too heavy so had the middle motif's removed and made into studs although the 3 motif do look really gorgeous !!



wow please show us if you have pictures! (or did you post already in another thread?)


----------



## I'll take two

Kissmark said:
			
		

> wow please show us if you have pictures! (or did you post already in another thread?)


I had posted these in the VCA support thread ( we all need that LOL ) 
Sorry they are not great photo's


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> I had posted these in the VCA support thread ( we all need that LOL )
> Sorry they are not great photo's
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981391



I love what you did to your earrings, it makes them so more versatile. They both are just gorgeous. Have you been wearing your beautiful WG onyx and red necklaces.


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> I love what you did to your earrings, it makes them so more versatile. They both are just gorgeous. Have you been wearing your beautiful WG onyx and red necklaces.


Where have you been Ms. Suzie? Haven't seen you around lately....


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> Where have you been Ms. Suzie? Haven't seen you around lately....



I have been around.


----------



## AndieAbroad

LVoeletters said:


> this look is so feminine and beautiful! What is the three bracelets she is wearing? obviously one is the perlee signature...



One looks like Tiffany bead...?


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Yes they are the diamond pave.
> I have the same ones but found them too heavy so had the middle motif's removed and made into studs although the 3 motif do look really gorgeous !!



Well, that explains the weird angle in the picture....the earrings are so heavy, she can't keep her head up!
Your earrings are gorgeous....love all the photos!


----------



## Kissmark

Suzie said:
			
		

> I love what you did to your earrings, it makes them so more versatile. They both are just gorgeous. Have you been wearing your beautiful WG onyx and red necklaces.



Thank you for the pictures. You look gorgeous!


----------



## couturequeen

Camille Grammer with turquoise 10 motif


----------



## CATEYES

couturequeen said:


> Camille Grammer with turquoise 10 motif


I kept eyeing her vca necklace in this episode too


----------



## couturequeen

Catherine Zeta Jones in the film Broken City


----------



## lucydee

I was watching Katie Couric today and noticed she had on VCA Black Onyx Alhambra Necklace. In the picture the color of the chain looks like white gold because of the flash on my camera, but it is yellow gold, Looks great on her too!


----------



## sbelle

From the Bottega Veneta celebrities thread:

_Miroslava Duma arriving in Kiev to a party in honor of the launch of the Ukrainian version of her project Buro247_


----------



## XCCX

sbelle said:


> From the Bottega Veneta celebrities thread:
> 
> _Miroslava Duma arriving in Kiev to a party in honor of the launch of the Ukrainian version of her project Buro247_



Love those!


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## chanelchic2002

Maria Bartiromo wearing Magic Alhambra necklace


----------



## einseine

japanese actress...


----------



## sbelle

Was just watching the news and saw this


----------



## sbelle

^ Having trouble posting picture!  

I didn't even notice who this was --  the necklace caught my eye


----------



## baileylab

great pic Sbelle! now i know the magic 6 motif still belongs in my wishlist!


----------



## sbelle

I've been re-watching "Boss"-- the tv show set in Chicago with Kelsey Grammer as mayor.  Connie Nielsen,  who plays the mayor's wife, wears lots of VCA throughout the series.


----------



## sbelle

More


----------



## CATEYES

SBelle, You've convinced me to try to catch this show again! Never really got into it but stumbled upon it one night but unable to catch any VCA shots. Totally in love with both necklaces!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Ridiculously gorgeous VCA!


----------



## sbelle

oregonfanlisa said:


> Ridiculously gorgeous VCA!






CATEYES said:


> *SBelle, You've convinced me to try to catch this show again! *Never really got into it but stumbled upon it one night but unable to catch any VCA shots. Totally in love with both necklaces!



One reason I decided to go back and watch was to see just how much VCA she does wear!   The first time through I was intrigued by the plot and didn't notice so much.  I do remember one episode when she was wearing Magic white mop dangle earrings and I couldn't help but be mesmerized by them as they swung back and forth when her head moved.  At this point I've only re-watched the first few episodes of the first season.

When I was at VCA Chicago the SA told me that VCA had lent the jewelry to he show.




I can't quite figure what necklaces she is wearing-- at different angles my opinion changes.  What do y'all think?


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> More
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672601


 


sbelle said:


> One reason I decided to go back and watch was to see just how much VCA she does wear!   The first time through I was intrigued by the plot and didn't notice so much.  I do remember one episode when she was wearing Magic white mop dangle earrings and I couldn't help but be mesmerized by them as they swung back and forth when her head moved.  At this point I've only re-watched the first few episodes of the first season.
> 
> When I was at VCA Chicago the SA told me that VCA had lent the jewelry to he show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't quite figure what necklaces she is wearing-- at different angles my opinion changes.  What do y'all think?


 
New to this forum but not new to Purseforum - looks like 11 motifs magic long , which I learnt only comes in white MOP and a magic 16 motifs long. Then again it can just be a 16 motifs MOP with 16 motifs magic long. I have been researching  

But sbelle, your collection can rival this any day. Your collection is drool worthy and well thought out


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> One reason I decided to go back and watch was to see just how much VCA she does wear!   The first time through I was intrigued by the plot and didn't notice so much.  I do remember one episode when she was wearing Magic white mop dangle earrings and I couldn't help but be mesmerized by them as they swung back and forth when her head moved.  At this point I've only re-watched the first few episodes of the first season.
> 
> When I was at VCA Chicago the SA told me that VCA had lent the jewelry to he show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't quite figure what necklaces she is wearing-- at different angles my opinion changes.  What do y'all think?


I have VCA website open and keep going back and forth with these photos and it looks like both are magic 16 motifs. However, the website descriptions have both listed as same length so unless they have an extender on the onyx/grey MOP...hmmmm....love them both and didn't even know it until seeing these photos-lol! But at 23k each won't be happening any time soon for me.


----------



## HADASSA

CATEYES said:


> I have VCA website open and keep going back and forth with these photos and it looks like both are magic 16 motifs. However, the website descriptions have both listed as same length so unless they have an extender on the onyx/grey MOP...hmmmm....love them both and didn't even know it until seeing these photos-lol! But at 23k each won't be happening any time soon for me.


 
On closer inspection, looks more like a 16 motifs MOP with 16 motifs magic long stone combo. Pics are too blurred to be certain.


----------



## CATEYES

HADASSA said:


> On closer inspection, looks more like a 16 motifs MOP with 16 motifs magic long stone combo. Pics are too blurred to be certain.



Good eye! I would love either piece. They both go with so many outfits for various occasions and inconspicuous to most.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

I would just die to get my hands on the 16 motifs Magic long necklace!! Swoon!


----------



## sbelle

Watching more "Boss"--  Looks like she's wearing the large Lotus earclips here


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> Watching more "Boss"--  Looks like she's wearing the large Lotus earclips here
> 
> View attachment 2674164


Those are quite lovely as well! So awesome for this actress to have loaned VCA. She can test it out before she buys her own personal collection!


----------



## sbelle

Slightly better picture


----------



## G&Smommy

sbelle said:


> Slightly better picture
> 
> View attachment 2674167



Thanks for all of this pics!  I remember all the VCA in this show.  Love the Lotus earclips!  They are on my wish list along with a Perlee bracelet with pave clovers and numerous other items!


----------



## sbelle

More "Boss " jewelry 

The mayor's wife wearing the Lotus again -- but I'm not sure these are still the large.  They look smaller to me.





Earlier in this this episode (but in the same day of the storyline) she is wearing earrings that look very similar to the Lotus but I don't think they were the Lotus.  It confused me--not sure why they would change the earrings.  Of course it could be me and they could be the same -- what do y'all think?    I've attached a close up....


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> New to this forum but not new to Purseforum - looks like 11 motifs magic long , which I learnt only comes in white MOP and a magic 16 motifs long. Then again it can just be a 16 motifs MOP with 16 motifs magic long. I have been researching





CATEYES said:


> I have VCA website open and keep going back and forth with these photos and it looks like both are magic 16 motifs. However, the website descriptions have both listed as same length so unless they have an extender on the onyx/grey MOP...hmmmm....love them both and didn't even know it until seeing these photos-lol! But at 23k each won't be happening any time soon for me.





HADASSA said:


> On closer inspection, looks more like a 16 motifs MOP with 16 motifs magic long stone combo. Pics are too blurred to be certain.



It is hard to tell since the pictures are blurred.  I changed my mind several times about what I thought it was.   lol -- I may go back and try and take better pictures!!


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> But sbelle, your collection can rival this any day. Your collection is drool worthy and well thought out


----------



## sbelle

Finished the first season of "Boss"

A few more VCA lovelies....


----------



## sbelle

More from "Boss"


----------



## Notorious Pink

Either they all belong to the actress, or this show has an incredible costume budget!


----------



## sbelle

BBC said:


> Either they all belong to the actress, or this show has an incredible costume budget!



When I was at VCA Chicago they told me that the show borrowed the jewelry from them.  I always wondered when a company lends items out, are those items later sold as new?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> When I was at VCA Chicago they told me that the show borrowed the jewelry from them.  I always wondered when a company lends items out, are those items later sold as new?



I would imagine so. 
Same for the pieces that the SA's wear that don't belong to them. Wouldn't it be nice to have the opportunity to purchase these "used" pieces at a discount?  Say, 75% off?


----------



## dolphingirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would imagine so.
> Same for the pieces that the SA's wear that don't belong to them. Wouldn't it be nice to have the opportunity to purchase these "used" pieces at a discount?  Say, 75% off?





Yes, that would be lovely.


----------



## dolphingirl

sbelle said:


> More from "Boss"
> 
> View attachment 2679125
> View attachment 2679126
> View attachment 2679127



The two motif dangling earrings look nice paired with MOP necklace.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Agreed! I'll buy their used jewels!


----------



## sbelle

Almost done with the second season of "Boss".  The mayor's wife looks like she is wearing the earclips I just got--  the super size white mop yellow gold vintage alhambra earclips.


----------



## sbelle




----------



## oregonfanlisa

sbelle, those are definitely on my lengthy wish list! Congratulations!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> View attachment 2684745



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

These were posted in the Dita Von Teese thread and thought they would be appreciated here, too. 

Article link plus more pictures here


----------



## sbelle

Found these pictures of Princess Grace!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Found these pictures of Princess Grace!



Love how she had her favorites and wore them over and over again.


----------



## PennyD2911

sbelle said:


> Found these pictures of Princess Grace!




Those are great, thanks sbelle!


----------



## cung

Lilly Collins looks so elegant with alhambra necklace and earrings


----------



## **Chanel**

Old but fabulous thread with droolworthy eye candy, so I think it deserves a bump .


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thanks for the bump! This is such a great thread, I just rad through it again! [emoji106]


----------



## twigski

As the OP I have not been very active on this thread. I am so thrilled VCA now has its own section! Here are some pic from VCA official IG
1. Cate Blanchett-Lotus WG earring
2. Doo-Na Bae (Korean Actress) Fleurette necklace WG
3. Joan Chen-Palmyre necklace & earrings, Charm watch, Lotus between the finger ring 
4. Keira Knightley-Heritage earrings (yellow gold, emeralds, onyx, and diamonds)


----------



## barbie444

The plastic surgeon's wife of the Bravo show Secrets and Wives wears a lot of VCA, sometimes all at the same time.


----------



## Lubina

Watched a few Wimbledon matches. I paused on closeups of Maria Sharapova when I spied Alhambra earstuds. 

http://media.themalaymailonline.com/images/sized/ez/sharap1007_620_453_100.JPG


----------



## JulesB68

Lubina said:


> Watched a few Wimbledon matches. I paused on closeups of Maria Sharapova when I spied Alhambra earstuds.
> 
> http://media.themalaymailonline.com/images/sized/ez/sharap1007_620_453_100.JPG



Ooh! Hopefully it might inspire VCA to sell more of the pure alhambra, especially WG grey mop, pretty please! Although I'm not sure that photo is going to help sell anything, lol!


----------



## baghagg

(Delete)


----------



## baghagg

Raven-Symone with not one, not two,  but THREE VCA beauties


----------



## baghagg

(Sorry mods, attachment issues )


----------



## baghagg

More


----------



## CATEYES

baghagg said:


> More



Nice! They probably give them these pieces to wear (then give back) just like their clothes and shoes so she probably isn't aware of the cost of the pave item she is wearing. Wish we could wear a variety of VCA from time to time! &#128568;


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> Nice! They probably give them these pieces to wear (then give back) just like their clothes and shoes so she probably isn't aware of the cost of the pave item she is wearing. Wish we could wear a variety of VCA from time to time! &#128568;



Was thinking the exact same thing. ..


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> Nice! They probably give them these pieces to wear (then give back) just like their clothes and shoes so she probably isn't aware of the cost of the pave item she is wearing. Wish we could wear a variety of VCA from time to time! &#128568;



OMG!  She has them on again!  I want them all!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

baghagg said:


> OMG!  She has them on again!  I want them all![/QUOTE
> I am so sorry to say this but I really don't care for the way that she wears these all at once.
> Two for layering...MAX.
> Cheapens the look, IMO


----------



## oregonfanlisa

I don't like her outfits. Classy jewelry doesn't really match with the wardrobe.


----------



## baghagg

oregonfanlisa said:


> I don't like her outfits. Classy jewelry doesn't really match with the wardrobe.



Agreed


----------



## baghagg

texasgirliegirl said:


> baghagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  She has them on again!  I want them all![/QUOTE
> I am so sorry to say this but I really don't care for the way that she wears these all at once.
> Two for layering...MAX.
> Cheapens the look, IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One is shorter than the other two, did you notice?   What do you think is up with that?
Click to expand...


----------



## CATEYES

baghagg said:


> OMG!  She has them on again!  I want them all!



Hmmmmm maybe they are hers. Don't love them with this outfit. Would look nicer with a less busy blouse or shirt. Cameron Diaz wore them layered like this once and it didn't look as odd.


----------



## CATEYES

baghagg said:


> texasgirliegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> One is shorter than the other two, did you notice?   What do you think is up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I just saw the one that looks shorter is because it's wrapped on her microphone.
Click to expand...


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> baghagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I just saw the one that looks shorter is because it's wrapped on her microphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,  CATEYES, you have good eyes,  too!  I noticed the necklace wrapped up in the microphone, but never realized that the shortness was an illusion!  Nice call
Click to expand...


----------



## contandoestrela

Princess Eugenie think Alhambra gettyimages.com/detail/news-photo/prince-andrew-duke-of-york-and-his-daughters-princess-news-photo/502443206


----------



## valnsw

Mariah Carey 
Taken from: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/mariah-carey-286529-405.html


----------



## valnsw

Close up of the ring


----------



## valnsw

Another pic of Mariah Carey with VCA ring


----------



## bags to die for

I saw this necklace at VCA.


----------



## woodland81




----------



## uhpharm01

valnsw said:


> Mariah Carey
> Taken from: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/mariah-carey-286529-405.html



I love her dress


----------



## texasgirliegirl

woodland81 said:


> View attachment 3233886
> View attachment 3233888
> View attachment 3233889



She is so elegant and beautiful.
The perfect VCA model....


----------



## oregonfanlisa

texasgirliegirl said:


> She is so elegant and beautiful.
> The perfect VCA model....



Completely agree. Refined and classy!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

woodland81 said:


> View attachment 3233886
> View attachment 3233888
> View attachment 3233889



Is this jacket (or dress) Chanel??


----------



## HeidiDavis

woodland81 said:


> View attachment 3233886
> View attachment 3233888
> View attachment 3233889


 


I love these pics!  Who is she?  An actress?  I am so out of the loop! Lol.


----------



## sbelle

HeidiDavis said:


> I love these pics!  Who is she?  An actress?  I am so out of the loop! Lol.



It's Connie Nielsen, an actress.  This looks like it's from the series "Boss" that she was in.  She played the wife of the mayor of Chicago (played by Kelsey Grammer) and she wore a ton of VCA throughout the 2 seasons.  I was told by a SA at VCA Chicago that the VCA was borrowed from them.


----------



## HeidiDavis

sbelle said:


> It's Connie Nielsen, an actress.  This looks like it's from the series "Boss" that she was in.  She played the wife of the mayor of Chicago (played by Kelsey Grammer) and she wore a ton of VCA throughout the 2 seasons.  I was told by a SA at VCA Chicago that the VCA was borrowed from them.




Thank you so much for the info, sbelle!  I'm going to have to look into that series!


----------



## sailorstripes

Hello VCA lovers!

I read on the VCA IG account that Emmy Rossum wore this Thetis necklace from the Atlantide collection to the Golden Globes last night, along with VCA diamond earrings. Gorgeous!

The photo is by Jason Merritt/Getty Images North America.


----------



## sailorstripes

I read Emmy's dress was by Armani Prive.

This photo is also by Jason Merritt/Getty Images North America.


----------



## sailorstripes

Another VCA moment: Jada Pinkett Smith in VCA Heritage earrings of emeralds, diamonds and pearls in platinum and white gold. She wore them with a green Versace gown. She looks beautiful! 

The photo is by Jason Merritt/Getty Images North America.


----------



## HeidiDavis

sailorstripes said:


> Hello VCA lovers!
> 
> I read on the VCA IG account that Emmy Rossum wore this Thetis necklace from the Atlantide collection to the Golden Globes last night, along with VCA diamond earrings. Gorgeous!
> 
> The photo is by Jason Merritt/Getty Images North America.




Thank you so much for posting these, sailorstripes! Emmy Rossum looks beautiful with that necklace!!!


----------



## woodland81

Just start to watch "Boss", simply because VCA!


----------



## valnsw

Mariah Carey with her vca butterfly ring

Taken from post #289: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...-carpet-looks-and-events-style-904520-20.html


----------



## NYTexan

woodland81 said:


> View attachment 3233886
> View attachment 3233888
> View attachment 3233889


I love the sweets earrings with the necklace. Doesn't look so matchy matchy. Good balance with the different sizes together. Really beautiful.


----------



## Metrowestmama

NYTexan said:


> I love the sweets earrings with the necklace. Doesn't look so matchy matchy. Good balance with the different sizes together. Really beautiful.




Hmmm. Maybe this is the inspiration pick I've been looking for. I've been leaning towards the WG perlee clover hoops to match my 20 motif but maybe I should just go with the WG MOP sweets.


----------



## HADASSA

Metrowestmama said:


> Hmmm. Maybe this is the inspiration pick I've been looking for. I've been leaning towards the WG perlee clover hoops to match my 20 motif but maybe I should just go with the WG MOP sweets.



Metrowestmama, I can't remember but when you first saw the pave sweets you didn't find them sparkly enough. Have you had a change of heart?


----------



## Metrowestmama

HADASSA said:


> Metrowestmama, I can't remember but when you first saw the pave sweets you didn't find them sparkly enough. Have you had a change of heart?




Hi HADASSA! I was mentioning the sweets MOP but yes, I tried the diamond sweet line again on my last visit.  The earrings just didn't give me the sparkle I need with my height and hair. My studs are more sparkly so it was a no go. Same with the 16 motif. Unless paired or wrapped, which at the price was not what function I needed. However, I loved the single sweet necklace. So despite the underwhelming sparkle for the price point IMO, (though if catches the light just right, it's fabulous) it gave me the function and wearability I needed, and tied in with my other pieces I wear everyday, so I got it anyway. I wear it all the time now and just add other necklaces around it depending on the day and since it is 'neutral' it goes with anything. If I could wear pink gold, I would have gotten that solid gold sweet. But since there's no all white gold option, this worked for me. 

Gosh I hope I made sense! And just my opinion. Can't go wrong with any VCA at the end of the day! Maybe if I get my ears double pierced someday, I'd do the diamond sweets paired with the vintage diamond Alhambra.


----------



## HADASSA

Metrowestmama said:


> HADASSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Metrowestmama, I can't remember but when you first saw the pave sweets you didn't find them sparkly enough. Have you had a change of heart?[/
> 
> 
> Hi HADASSA! I was mentioning the sweets MOP but yes, I tried the diamond sweet line again on my last visit.  The earrings just didn't give me the sparkle I need with my height and hair. My studs are more sparkly so it was a no go. Same with the 16 motif. Unless paired or wrapped, which at the price was not what function I needed. However, I loved the single sweet. So despite the underwhelming sparkle for the price point IMO, (though if catches the light just right, it's fabulous) it gave me the function and wearability I needed, so I got it anyway. I wear it all the time now and just add necklaces around it depending on the day and since it is 'neutral' it goes with anything. If I could wear pink gold, I would have gotten that solid gold sweet. But since there's no all white gold option, this worked for me.
> 
> Gosh I hope I made sense! And just my opinion. Can't go wrong with any VCA at the end of the day! Maybe if I get my ears double pierced someday, I'd do the diamond sweets paired with the vintage diamond Alhambra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you made sense
> 
> My mother advised me against double-piercing my ear lobes and I am very thankful because I wouldn't be able to afford VCA for all 4 holes
Click to expand...


----------



## Metrowestmama

HADASSA said:


> Metrowestmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you made sense
> 
> 
> 
> My mother advised me against double-piercing my ear lobes and I am very thankful because I wouldn't be able to afford VCA for all 4 holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I made sense. (The PF app is giving me troubles in posting so glad the right words got through! Eventually! LOL.)
> 
> Mine advised me the same way too. Yet, you have to admit, it would look amazing! But I'm glad my lack of an extra set of piercings means I can focus on the main earring attraction - which next on my list is the diamond Frivole!
Click to expand...


----------



## HADASSA

Kerry Washington on the cover of Elle (US Edition) April 2016 issue. Perlee Clover, Pave, Signature and Perle d'Or Bangles (1st and 2nd pics).


----------



## purseinsanity

HADASSA said:


> Metrowestmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you made sense
> 
> *My mother advised me against double-piercing my ear lobes and I am very thankful because I wouldn't be able to afford VCA for all 4 holes*
Click to expand...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Kerry Washington on the cover of Elle (US Edition) April 2016 issue. Perlee Clover, Pave, Signature and Perle d'Or Bangles (1st and 2nd pics).



Great. 
Just when I thought my one perles d'or bracelet was enough to pair with my signature, you have to post THIS&#128553;
The love ( along with my wish list) is never ending....


----------



## Candice0985

HADASSA said:


> Kerry Washington on the cover of Elle (US Edition) April 2016 issue. Perlee Clover, Pave, Signature and Perle d'Or Bangles (1st and 2nd pics).



she is so gorgeous! and the VCA is just


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Great.
> Just when I thought my one perles d'or bracelet was enough to pair with my signature, you have to post THIS&#128553;
> The love ( along with my wish list) is never ending....



I am practising to be an enabler like you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I am practising to be an enabler like you


----------



## sbelle

I found this picture when looking for pictures of the snowflake design.  I don't think we've posted these before....


----------



## sbelle

I came across a blogger who wrote about Gossip Girl and the styles worn on the show....here are some more Kelly Rutherford pictures from there...

I am embarrassed to say I forgot to write down the blog site to give credit and can't find it again!


----------



## sbelle

In the second picture --looks like the Lotus earrings.


----------



## sbelle

Scarlett Johansson in the fleurette earrings...


----------



## sbelle

I wouldn't normally post a picture of her, but she does have some nice VCA on...

Rita Ora


----------



## sbelle

And I have totally forgotten who this actress is -- I just loved her socrate earrings so much.  I think she is from Canada?   Anyone know her name?


----------



## sbelle

Mariah Carey


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> And I have totally forgotten who this actress is -- I just loved her socrate earrings so much.  I think she is from Canada?   Anyone know her name?



*Sarah Gadon* - I have this same pic saved


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> *Sarah Gadon* - I have this same pic saved



Thanks!  I knew someone here would know!!


----------



## sbelle

I am really avoiding a big task I have to do today, so I've been looking at other VCA pictures.  Some of these may be repeats... if they are, sorry!

I was obsessing a little over the *Socrate* earrings after the picture of Sarah Gadon (thank you *Hadassa*!) below.


Allison Williams






Cate Blanchett






Olivia Wilde


----------



## sbelle

Gisele Bundchen in the Lotus earrings


----------



## sbelle

Last one for today....

this is a blogger (galmeetsglam) , but I thought she looked really great so wanted to include her!


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> I am really avoiding a big task I have to do today, so I've been looking at other VCA pictures.  Some of these may be repeats... if they are, sorry!
> 
> I was obsessing a little over the *Socrate* earrings after the picture of Sarah Gadon (thank you *Hadassa*!) below.
> 
> 
> Allison Williams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cate Blanchett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia Wilde



Why oh why can't we not have the lifestyle for these earrings


----------



## sailorstripes

sbelle said:


> I came across a blogger who wrote about Gossip Girl and the styles worn on the show....here are some more Kelly Rutherford pictures from there...
> 
> I am embarrassed to say I forgot to write down the blog site to give credit and can't find it again!


I recognize those pictures. I think it's this blogger. https://superqueen.wordpress.com/20...-van-der-woodsens-style-cross-over-2-04-2-09/

Such good clear screengrabs of the jewelry on Kelly as Lily!


----------



## MyDogTink

sailorstripes said:


> I recognize those pictures. I think it's this blogger. https://superqueen.wordpress.com/20...-van-der-woodsens-style-cross-over-2-04-2-09/
> 
> Such good clear screengrabs of the jewelry on Kelly as Lily!




Yes, that is the blogger. Geez, I really miss Gossip Girl.


----------



## sbelle

sailorstripes said:


> I recognize those pictures. I think it's this blogger. https://superqueen.wordpress.com/20...-van-der-woodsens-style-cross-over-2-04-2-09/
> 
> Such good clear screengrabs of the jewelry on Kelly as Lily!



I am always amazed at the depth of knowledge on tpf -- there is always someone who knows the answer!  

Thanks *sailorstripes*!




MyDogTink said:


> Yes, that is the blogger. Geez, I really miss Gossip Girl.



Me too.


----------



## sailorstripes

sbelle said:


> I am always amazed at the depth of knowledge on tpf -- there is always someone who knows the answer!
> 
> Thanks *sailorstripes*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.


Happy to help, your pics and scans of vintage VCA ads have brightened my days more than once!


----------



## sailorstripes

MyDogTink said:


> Yes, that is the blogger. Geez, I really miss Gossip Girl.


I am watching most of Gossip Girl for the first time. My daughter was an infant when the show premiered and I was so tired that TV watching was not as high on my priority list as sleeping. I am only on Season Two and can't get over the jewelry on Kelly. I mean, wow!


----------



## MyDogTink

sailorstripes said:


> I am watching most of Gossip Girl for the first time. My daughter was an infant when the show premiered and I was so tired that TV watching was not as high on my priority list as sleeping. I am only on Season Two and can't get over the jewelry on Kelly. I mean, wow!




The show was great for many reasons- clothes, jewelry, handbags and Blair's one-liners. I believe most of Kelly's jewelry and Hermes bags were her own. I also think she sold many of the pieces to fund her child custody fight.


----------



## sbelle

Another picture of the Socrate earrings on Jess Weixler


----------



## sbelle

Missed these yesterday -- from the blogger identified below by *sailorstripes* 
https://superqueen.wordpress.com/20...-van-der-woodsens-style-cross-over-2-04-2-09/ 













(I agree that watching Gossip Girl was great for the bags and jewelry)


----------



## sbelle

Emma Stone in the Lotus earrings - love these earrings


----------



## sbelle

Jess Weixler again


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Love this close-up view


----------



## sbelle

comfortablynumb said:


> love this close-up view



gorgeous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Last one for today....
> 
> this is a blogger (galmeetsglam) , but I thought she looked really great so wanted to include her!



So pretty!!


----------



## sbelle

I feel like I am posting porn with this picture of Mariah , but I love, love, love that necklace.  Wish I could have gotten one before they stopped producing it.


----------



## sbelle

I think we might have posted this necklace of Mariah's before, but this picture gives you a really good view of it.  It is the byzantine alhambra necklace with some VCA charms on it.    The necklace is being rested, don't know about the charms.


----------



## sbelle

Here's another Mariah --- don't think this one was posted either....


----------



## sbelle

I am not a big Camilla fan, but came across these pictures and figured out she must be a big VCA fan and a big Magic dangle earring fan!



















and it is hard to see under the "Getty Images"  mark, but she is wearing malachite dangle earrings....


----------



## sbelle

And when I found all these pictures of Camilla, I found this of Catherine Deneuve








I have expressed on several occasions my dislike of wearing the Magic 2 and 3 motif earrings because they move around so much, but I love to see them on others.   Really pretty!


----------



## sbelle

and Camilla has some VCA brooches


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> And when I found all these pictures of Camilla, I found this of Catherine Deneuve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have expressed on several occasions my dislike of wearing the Magic 2 and 3 motif earrings because they move around so much, but I love to see them on others.   Really pretty!


She is so beautiful and I love these earrings.


----------



## peppers90

sbelle said:


> I am not a big Camilla fan, but came across these pictures and figured out she must be a big VCA fan and a big Magic dangle earring fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is hard to see under the "Getty Images"  mark, but she is wearing malachite dangle earrings....



Wow!  Divine diamonds and Malachite!


----------



## purseinsanity

I love how the 3 motifs look on others!  Wish they looked good on me.  *sbelle*, thank you for all the new pics!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> And I have totally forgotten who this actress is -- I just loved her socrate earrings so much.  I think she is from Canada?   Anyone know her name?


Is that Sarah Gadon?  She was in Dracula Untold....


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm having such a hard time reading/posting with this new format!  And what happened to all the emojis??  Megs!?  Vlad!?  Go back!  Please!!


----------



## JulesB68

I found this picture in today's Daily Telegraph of the Marchioness of Douro at the Royal Ballet Lower School, and while trying to find the picture online, also came across pictures of Camilla visiting the school wearing the beautiful brooch you pictured earlier @sbelle. She is one very glamorous and well-connected lady! Could get side-tracked all day long looking through google images!
P.s. I've never seen an alhambra brooch like this one before; it's huge!


----------



## sbelle

JulesB68 said:


> I found this picture in today's Daily Telegraph of the Marchioness of Douro at the Royal Ballet Lower School, and while trying to find the picture online, also came across pictures of Camilla visiting the school wearing the beautiful brooch you pictured earlier @sbelle. She is one very glamorous and well-connected lady! Could get side-tracked all day long looking through google images!
> P.s. I've never seen an alhambra brooch like this one before; it's huge!



Have never seen that before either!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sbelle

Came across this picture of Cate Blanchett wearing what the article identifies as Van Cleef and Arepels Cactie earrings (from Elle Awards in LA, October 2012).  I couldn't find anything on that style earrings anywhere else.  Anyone heard of them?


----------



## sbelle

Diane Kruger in A Cheval earrings.





they are a little hard to see, so a close up picture of the earrings....






I don't know what size she has on, but the large size are almost $300,000.


----------



## sbelle

ok, apparently VCA also does diamond studs called "Puces".  I've found them on Emily Rossum .  Her necklace is "Thetis" and they are desribed here as...
" Emmy Rossum wears Van Cleef & Arpels “Thetis” necklace from the “Atlantide” collection featuring diamonds set in white gold and “Puces” 3.00- and 3.03-carat DIF diamond earrings set in white gold to the 73rd Golden Globe Awards."


----------



## sbelle

And Ashely Olsen is wearing the Puces earrings here too..


----------



## sbelle

Madonna is 2012-is wearing what looks like the Palmyre earrings.... not sure about the bracelet.  Anyone know?


----------



## sbelle

Taylor Schilling wearing Lotus earrings and btf ring


----------



## sbelle

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## sbelle

This one is out of the reach of most people, but Margot Robbie wore a $1.5 million dollar VCA zip necklace to the 2015 Oscars.








and a little info on the zip design....
_
The blueprint for the necklace was in fact inspired by the humble zipper, and its creation can be credited to the Duchess of Windsor 

Circa 1938, the Duchess suggested to the firm's artistic director Renée Puissant that she should create a piece based on the zip fastener. The final necklace, which was crafted in round and baguette-cut diamonds mounted in platinum, was produced in 1951. 

The zip necklace, which took 800 hours to make, was one of the most original in her jewellery box._


http://fashion.hellomagazine.com/fa...-red-carpet-jewellery-necklace-margot-robbie/


----------



## sbelle

Amy Poehler in the Oiseaux de Paradis Volutes earrings at 2012 Golden Globes


----------



## JulesB68

sbelle said:


> AnnaLynne McCord



These look absolutely stunning on her


----------



## JulesB68

sbelle said:


> Amy Poehler in the Oiseaux de Paradis Volutes earrings at 2012 Golden Globes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these earrings, but is she wearing them on the wrong ears?


----------



## sbelle

Cate Blancett at 2010 Cannes Festival in vintage VCA earrings -- cordes earrings from the 1950's


----------



## sbelle

Kristen Bell at the 2010 Golden Globes in the Folie des Pres necklace and it looks like maybe the fleurette earrings


----------



## sbelle

Drew Barrymore in white mop Rose Noel earrings at the 2013 Annual GLAAD Media Awards


----------



## sbelle

Kirsten Dunst in large yg Frivole earring and Frivole btf ring


----------



## sbelle

Kelly Rutherford - gold frivole earclips


----------



## sbelle

Kelly Rutherford super white mop yg vintage alhambra ( I think)


----------



## sbelle

Kelly Rutherford in what I think large Cosmos in white gold


----------



## sbelle

Kelly Rutherford in fleurette earrings


----------



## sbelle

Kelly Rutherford in lotus earrings


----------



## sbelle

Kelly Rutherford in Magic necklace.  This isn't my favorite necklace (don' t think it would be versatile enough for me), but she rocks it!


----------



## sbelle

Kelly Rutherford in Snowflake earrings


----------



## oregonfanlisa

sbelle said:


> I feel like I am posting porn with this picture of Mariah , but I love, love, love that necklace.  Wish I could have gotten one before they stopped producing it.



Oh I'm so sad to learn that VCA has stopped making this! I LOVEEEE IT! [emoji26][emoji30]


----------



## Comfortably Numb

sigh... Kelly has my dream jewelry collection.  if only


----------



## sbelle

Jennifer Garner in Lotus earrings






Jennifer is some Heritage VCA pieces


----------



## sbelle

Lilly Collins in yg vintage alhambra earclips and 10 motif necklace


----------



## sbelle

I posted a picture of Jess Weixler in these earrings before, but this is a better view


----------



## sbelle

Another picture of Cate Blanchett in our favorite collection  -- Boutons d'or-- necklace.

She looks great in it of course.....


----------



## sbelle

Remember this picture that I posted before of Cate Blanchett in some Heritage Collection earrings? 





Here's a better look at the earrings themselves.  They look fairly heavy!


----------



## sbelle

Irene Jacob in two butterfly earrings and necklace, and alhambra watch


----------



## sbelle

Blake Lively in VCA earrings that I don't know the name of, but they look familiar.  Anyone know?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Kelly Rutherford in lotus earrings


Is she wearing the pave frivole btf ring?


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Is she wearing the pave frivole btf ring?



I think you are right!


----------



## sbelle

Carla Bruni in the 3 motif Magic earrings in white mop





She is obviously a fan of this design, as here she is in a second pair!  And this picture shows how much movement you can get with the three motifs!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

These three motif earrings look great on CB. 
Love the movement.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Adele's first time at Glastonbury and she wore a 5 motif VCA bracelet.


----------



## JulesB68

Sammyjoe said:


> Adele's first time at Glastonbury and she wore a 5 motif VCA bracelet.


I'd like to think she noticed mine when we were at the front of her gig at the O2 a few weeks ago & she copied me!! 
ps. first time headlining but most definitely not her first time there!


----------



## JulesB68

sbelle said:


> Carla Bruni in the 3 motif Magic earrings in white mop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is obviously a fan of this design, as here she is in a second pair!  And this picture shows how much movement you can get with the three motifs!



The first ones are diamond surely?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Jules, sorry I meant headline. My friend owns a music pr company and said she was amazing!


----------



## sbelle

JulesB68 said:


> The first ones are diamond surely?



I think you are right, I was thinking that this morning.  Sometimes it is hard for me to tell.  And after looking at dozens of pictures, my eyes get blurry!


----------



## sbelle

I found a great article on the best Oscar jewelry of all time that shows a lot of celebs wearing Van Cleef.  Most of it is vintage, or high jewelry so I've never seen it  irl, but I'll post some pictures here so we can all dream.

And this is the link -- all the commentary I will add to the pictures comes from this article.

http://www.jewelsdujour.com/2014/03/most-memorable-oscar-jewels-of-all-time/


----------



## sbelle

So let's start with Cate Blanchett (since I love her!)

Vintage yellow diamond earrings, surrounded by white diamonds and set in yellow gold, and a tassel diamond bracelet, containing 127 diamonds set in yellow gold.


----------



## sbelle

*"Elizabeth Taylor* again outdoes everyone in the jewelry department at the Academy Awards, this time donning a gorgeous diamond daisy necklace from Van Cleef & Arpels when she received the Jean Hersholt Humanitarian Award at the Oscars in 1993. She had the necklace custom-made and added it to her jewelry collection."







(Ok - I am not loving this custom-made necklace, but I do admire the workmanship!)


----------



## sbelle

*"Marisa Tomei* turned to Van Cleef & Arpels for her jewelry, wearing vintage sapphire, emerald and diamond statement earrings and matching bracelet."


----------



## sbelle

*"Demi Moore* chose jewels by Van Cleef & Arpels including pearl tassel earrings, a pair of diamond and platinum bracelets, a Tahitian pearl ring and a ‘Flame’ clip in her hair."


----------



## sbelle

_I don't know why but I am having a lot of technical difficulties on my end with certain pictures, so I'll post what I can for now and leave the others until I can figure out why I'm having trouble._




*"Anne Hathaway *in pearl and diamond pendant earrings, diamond bracelets with more than 100 carats and a 13-carat diamond ring, all from Van Cleef and Arpels."


----------



## sbelle

*"Julia Roberts *wore a 22-carat diamond “Snowflake” bracelet lent to her by Van Cleef & Arpels, _*which was bought one month later by singer Luis Miguel for $91,000 for Mariah Carey, his girlfriend at the time." *_(now that is interesting!)


----------



## sbelle

*"Reese Witherspoon* complemented her look with Van Cleef & Arpels jewels, including an 83-carat 1938 diamond ‘Cambodian’ bracelet and 12.5-carat diamond earrings. The bracelet was once worn by Anita Ekberg."


----------



## sbelle

I've posted this necklace that Jennifer Gardner wore, but didn't see the VCA bracelets that she wore with it.


----------



## sbelle

lol -- I am not a fan at all of Mariah's style, but I do love a lot of her jewelry.  We've seen pictures of her butterfly ring a lot-- here are a few more.....


----------



## sbelle

This is an older picture where it looks like Mariah is wearing the Byzantine Alhambra necklace (you can see it most clearly on the left side of the picture).  I have two of the short necklaces that I have joined together to make a long necklace, and to me, what she has on looks even longer.  I wonder if she joined a bracelet with it too.


----------



## sbelle

And we know that Mariah has never heard the phrase "less is more"


----------



## sbelle

Mariah loves the look of her mop Magic necklace with the Magic 4 motif earrings

I wonder if her pieces are custom.  I didn't know that 4 motif earrings existed, but I definitely see  4 in the earlier picture.  And the Magic necklace looks a little different too.


----------



## sbelle

And now that Mariah has a billionaire boyfriend, she can wear the more expensive stuff.  This is a $500,000 VCA necklace that she clearly likes!


----------



## sbelle

Julianna Margulies in vintage VCA earrings


----------



## sbelle

From 2015 Oscars -Felicity Jones in VCA earrings


----------



## sbelle

2015 Oscars also - Viola Davis in VCA pearl bib necklace


----------



## sbelle

Kate Bosworth at re-opening at VCA SCP in February 2014.  She is sitting with Alain Bernad, President and CEO of The Americas for VCA (wouldn't mind him helping me with some VCA  )

She is wearing the A Cheval necklace ($760,000) and earrings (large are $295,000, these look large, don't they?)


----------



## sbelle

Julieanne Moore at the 2013 SAG awards in vintage feather design VCA earrings


----------



## sbelle

Marisa Tomei in vintage Van Cleef earrings and bracelet at 2009 Oscars


----------



## doloresmia

Thank you thank you thank you Sbelle for these pix!!![emoji7][emoji8][emoji1433]


----------



## Toronto24

Thank you sbelle! I want a billionaire boyfriend too


----------



## sbelle

Toronto24 said:


> Thank you sbelle! I want a billionaire boyfriend too



I was thinking the same thing!  This was actually the second $500,000 necklace he bought her.  I don't think the first was VCA though., but I'd be ok with that.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thanks so much, sbelle! Enjoying these pics.
Do I sound like sour grapes thinking that for $500,000, the design could look a little less, um, generic?


----------



## Toronto24

Wow, if only I had an extra $500,000 to spend. I don't think I'd spend it on that necklace though. So fun to see Mariah's and other celebrities' jewelry. I wonder if they own most of the jewelry or if it is leant to them from the designers? I guess hey have a little bit of disposable income though so they probably own it, but some of the stuff looks insane-  like a million carrots of diamonds on your wrist!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Toronto24 said:


> Wow, if only I had an extra $500,000 to spend. I don't think I'd spend it on that necklace though. So fun to see Mariah's and other celebrities' jewelry. I wonder if they own most of the jewelry or if it is leant to them from the designers? I guess hey have a little bit of disposable income though so they probably own it, but some of the stuff looks insane-  like a million carrots of diamonds on your wrist!


For these big events the jewelry is often loaned to the celebrity.


----------



## sbelle

Maria is still loving her $500,000 VCA necklace!


----------



## **Chanel**

sbelle said:


> Maria is still loving her $500,000 VCA necklace!



500K for that necklace ?! 
I don't know....but it surely doesn't look like 500K in this pics. Probably because of her outfit which doesn't work at all with such a necklace IMO.
I know that _if _I had an extra 500K laying around, I definitely wouldn't spend it for this necklace based on these pics .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

**Chanel** said:


> 500K for that necklace ?!
> I don't know....but it surely doesn't look like 500K in this pics. Probably because of her outfit which doesn't work at all with such a necklace IMO.
> I know that _if _I had an extra 500K laying around, I definitely wouldn't spend it for this necklace based on these pics .


Ha. At least she is getting a great "cost per wear"....
While I don't care for the piece ( or her style) it's endearing to see how much she clearly loves her gift.


----------



## Fab41

**Chanel** said:


> 500K for that necklace ?!
> I don't know....but it surely doesn't look like 500K in this pics. Probably because of her outfit which doesn't work at all with such a necklace IMO.
> I know that _if _I had an extra 500K laying around, I definitely wouldn't spend it for this necklace based on these pics .


hehe i wouldn't mind it as a present  i saw this in a display case in BH store.. pretty spectacular imo


----------



## baghagg

Shannon Beador this past week on Watch What Happens Live wearing her onyx Vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace,  three motif earrings (and two motif ring which is not visible in this photo).



Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## baghagg

(Trying to upload the pics,  neither shot will completely upload,  sorry,  will keep trying )

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## baghagg

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sjunky13

baghagg said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


she looks good! she wears a lot of Alhambra at once and it suits her!


----------



## Mali_




----------



## Mali_

Designed by/for her, worn by her....lucky


----------



## sbelle

Uma Thurman in bouton d'or earrings (from VCA twitter)


----------



## Mali_

This arm stack...


----------



## rengb6

Anyone else notice Melania *****'s earrings during the Inauguration today? Some websites are saying they are VCA.
https://www.yahoo.com/style/melania-*****-wears-ralph-lauren-on-inauguration-day-145650676.html


----------



## Mali_

rengb6 said:


> Anyone else notice Melania *****'s earrings during the Inauguration today? Some websites are saying they are VCA.
> https://www.yahoo.com/style/melania-*****-wears-ralph-lauren-on-inauguration-day-145650676.html


They look like princess cut diamonds


----------



## HeidiDavis

rengb6 said:


> Anyone else notice Melania *****'s earrings during the Inauguration today? Some websites are saying they are VCA.
> https://www.yahoo.com/style/melania-*****-wears-ralph-lauren-on-inauguration-day-145650676.html



I wondered about this too.  Sometimes I was convinced they were VCA, and other times I was sure they weren't.  Hopefully we'll find out definitively at some point.

On another note,  Fox News anchor Martha MacCallum wore VCA pave Frivole earrings during her "100 Days" series a couple nights ago.  I couldn't find a pic, but they looked beautiful. Sigh.


----------



## MyDogTink

HeidiDavis said:


> I wondered about this too.  Sometimes I was convinced they were VCA, and other times I was sure they weren't.  Hopefully we'll find out definitively at some point.
> 
> On another note,  Fox News anchor Martha MacCallum wore VCA pave Frivole earrings during her "100 Days" series a couple nights ago.  I couldn't find a pic, but they looked beautiful. Sigh.



I really thought Melania was wearing VCA at the ball; however the more I looked and thought about it, the more I'm convinced that they are humongous solitaires. Apparently her original engagement ring of 12 carats was just upgraded to 25 carats for their wedding anniversary.

I'm glad you confirmed my thoughts that Martha's earrings are VCA. They are stunning. Which size are they?


----------



## sbelle

From Van Cleef's Twitter in December :
Natalie Portman wearing Palmyre earrings at LA Dance Project Annual Gala


----------



## HeidiDavis

MyDogTink said:


> I really thought Melania was wearing VCA at the ball; however the more I looked and thought about it, the more I'm convinced that they are humongous solitaires. Apparently her original engagement ring of 12 carats was just upgraded to 25 carats for their wedding anniversary.
> 
> *I'm glad you confirmed my thoughts that Martha's earrings are VCA. They are stunning. Which size are they*?



I'm not sure.  If she wears them again, I'll try to get a screen shot.  Hopefully some of our more expert VCA collectors will be able to tell us.


----------



## Mali_

sbelle said:


> From Van Cleef's Twitter in December :
> Natalie Portman wearing Palmyre earrings at LA Dance Project Annual Gala
> 
> View attachment 3582279


Wow, I love these  -do they have three strands?


----------



## sbelle

Mali_ said:


> Wow, I love these  -do they have three strands?



It does look like 3 strands here, but the ones I've seen in pictures with more detail have 4 strands.  That being said,  VCA may have other different versions of the necklace.

This is a picture of English actress Alice Eve wearing the earrings, and although the picture is small i think the four strands are visible.


----------



## Mali_

sbelle said:


> It does look like 3 strands here, but the ones I've seen in pictures with more detail have 4 strands.  That being said,  VCA may have other different versions of the necklace.
> 
> This is a picture of English actress Alice Eve wearing the earrings, and although the picture is small i think the four strands are visible.


Yes, thanks for sharing.


----------



## woodland81

Some model pics I found recently. But not sure if some of them like to be recognized, so did some edit.


----------



## HADASSA

The Duchess of Cornwall wearing Magic Alhambra Long Necklace (16-motifs) and Earrings (3-motifs) in Malachite 

[Pic credits Dailymail]


----------



## baghagg

Jane Fonda in VCA necklace and earrings


----------



## baghagg




----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> View attachment 3671126


Sorry for the large size,  having trouble attaching pictures lately. .  Alternating diamond and malachite vintage alhambra necklace;  diamond vintage alhambra earrings.


----------



## nicole0612

baghagg said:


> View attachment 3671126



Good to know VCA trumps crazy eyes.


----------



## bags to die for

baghagg said:


> Sorry for the large size,  having trouble attaching pictures lately. .  Alternating diamond and malachite vintage alhambra necklace;  diamond vintage alhambra earrings.
> 
> View attachment 3671127


I watched the View and she was also wearing the alternating bracelet and between the fingers ring!


----------



## baghagg

bags to die for said:


> I watched the View and she was also wearing the alternating bracelet and between the fingers ring!


I couldn't catch it with my camera lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovevca

Whether or not you like CNN"s Gloria Borchert, you've got to appreciate her for regularly wearing a 20-motif onyx Alhambra.


----------



## lovevca

The beautiful, elegant and timeless Catherine Deneuve with her equally beautiful, elegant and timeless 3-motif VCA earrings!


----------



## Mali_

lovevca said:


> The beautiful, elegant and timeless Catherine Deneuve with her equally beautiful, elegant and timeless 3-motif VCA earrings!


She's always on point -with H and VCA...


----------



## lovevca

Is this chalcedony?


----------



## baghagg

lovevca said:


> Is this chalcedony?


..or diamonds,  maybe?


----------



## Suzie

I am not sure if they are pave or not?


----------



## lovevca

Suzie said:


> I am not sure if they are pave or not?


I'm pretty sure they're pave since I've see close-ups in other photos.   I love her fun poppy dress and, while her hair is a very pretty color and texture,  i think she needs a more updated and flattering hair style to match her gorgeous jewels.  Hope that's not too petty.. ..


----------



## Julide

lovevca said:


> The beautiful, elegant and timeless Catherine Deneuve with her equally beautiful, elegant and timeless 3-motif VCA earrings!



It seems I want all her accessories! Her jewlery and bags are TDF!!


----------



## HADASSA

lovevca said:


> I'm pretty sure they're pave since I've see close-ups in other photos.   I love her fun poppy dress and, while her hair is a very pretty color and texture,  i think she needs a more updated and flattering hair style to match her gorgeous jewels.  Hope that's not too petty.. ..



Camilla is no Diana - that's for sure !!!

Everyone's style is different as much as we would like to do a makeover on them  [emoji20]


----------



## baghagg

HADASSA said:


> Camilla is no Diana - that's for sure !!!
> 
> Everyone's style is different as much as we would like to do a makeover on them  [emoji20]


Lol very true!


----------



## sailorstripes

Is Princess Charlene wearing a Vintage Alhambra bracelet watch here? Nice to see her in VCA again. (Photo by Getty Images.)


----------



## HADASSA

sailorstripes said:


> View attachment 3708659
> 
> 
> Is Princess Charlene wearing a Vintage Alhambra bracelet watch here? Nice to see her in VCA again. (Photo by Getty Images.)


Sure looks like it. I also like the fact that her taste in jewellery is minimalist, yet with such impact


----------



## northerndancer

lovevca said:


> Whether or not you like CNN"s Gloria Borchert, you've got to appreciate her for regularly wearing a 20-motif onyx Alhambra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687660
> View attachment 3687661



I've have seen her with the 20 motif in onyx, MOP and also in carnelian.  All I look for when I see her now is her jewellery.


----------



## Lisa-SH

What stone of the necklace is it? It seems to me there has diamond in the middle of each motif and the chain seems to be YG or RG.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/kelly-knight-craft-canada-1.4161325


----------



## Mali_

Not sure but I found these as well...


----------



## HADASSA

Lisa-SH said:


> What stone of the necklace is it? It seems to me there has diamond in the middle of each motif and the chain seems to be YG or RG.
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/kelly-knight-craft-canada-1.4161325
> View attachment 3734699



Lisa this looks like a 10-motifs YG PAVE - pics are too blurry/distant to be sure.


----------



## lovevca

CNN's Alisyn Camerota shares the love...I think


----------



## Suzie

Camilla.


----------



## chareen

Vanessa Bryant with 3 Perlee bangles


----------



## lovevca

Françoise Hardy (French singer-songwriter) in 1974


----------



## couturequeen

Ann Curry loves these. Spotted her in them a few times recently.

She inspired me to pull mine out today!


----------



## Mali_

couturequeen said:


> View attachment 3953114
> View attachment 3953116
> 
> Ann Curry loves these. Spotted her in them a few times recently.
> 
> She inspired me to pull mine out today!


Now I want a pair! I wonder what size they are?


----------



## nicole0612

Mali_ said:


> Now I want a pair! I wonder what size they are?



I think they are the pave, so must be the small size. The bling makes them look a little larger, don’t you think?


----------



## Mali_

nicole0612 said:


> I think they are the pave, so must be the small size. The bling makes them look a little larger, don’t you think?


Yes, I actually thought they were larger! Thanks for the info.


----------



## lovevca

Hillary wearing magic turquoise (wg?) earrings and a sad looking gaze.


----------



## Mali_

lovevca said:


> Hillary wearing magic turquoise (wg?) earrings and a sad looking gaze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958175


This was during that prolonged Benghazi hearing.


----------



## kat99

Was excited to spot this and finally have a photo to share! Camilla Belle and the magic pave:


----------



## HADASSA

kat99 said:


> Was excited to spot this and finally have a photo to share! Camilla Belle and the magic pave:



I love this necklace [emoji173]️ but sadly have neither the lifestyle nor the cleavage for it [emoji20]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I love this necklace [emoji173]️ but sadly have neither the lifestyle nor the cleavage for it [emoji20]


----------



## Suzie

lovevca said:


> Françoise Hardy (French singer-songwriter) in 1974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926406


How cool does she look?


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

My dream piece...my holy grail...I try it on every time i am at the boutique it literally weights a ton!


----------



## jssl1688

lovevca said:


> Hillary wearing magic turquoise (wg?) earrings and a sad looking gaze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958175



How could anyone have such a sourpuss face when they have beautiful vca earrings on?!!


----------



## Mali_

jssl1688 said:


> How could anyone have such a sourpuss face when they have beautiful vca earrings on?!!


In her defense, I think it was after 20 hours of Congressional grilling on Benghazi.


----------



## lovevca

Mali_ said:


> In her defense, I think it was after 20 hours of Congressional grilling on Benghazi.


I don't believe this was during her Benghazi testimony because at that time she had longer hair.
I tried to find a more flattering shot but so far haven't been able to, but I'll keep trying.
Meantime, I came across these two wedding photos of Chelsea wearing VCA fleurette earrings and bracelet...special order I presume.


----------



## lovevca

lovevca said:


> I don't believe this was during her Benghazi testimony because at that time she had longer hair.


Oops, I think i was mistaken-- did Hillary cut her hair in the course of the hearings?
To make amends, at least here's a more flattering photo of Chelsea.


----------



## Mali_

lovevca said:


> I don't believe this was during her Benghazi testimony because at that time she had longer hair.
> I tried to find a more flattering shot but so far haven't been able to, but I'll keep trying.
> Meantime, I came across these two wedding photos of Chelsea wearing VCA fleurette earrings and bracelet...special order I presume.
> View attachment 3986615
> 
> View attachment 3986617


 She was definitely on the Hill having hearings (I worked there at the time); I actually saw her (almost ran into her directly) and of course, noticed these earrings. In any case, these are lovely pieces of jewelry pictured here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## park56

Suzie said:


> How cool does she look?



It looks wonderful, even today!


----------



## baghagg

Sonja Morgan (from Real Housewives of New York City) wearing Vintage Alhambra 20 motif in what appears to be coral.


----------



## hopingoneday

baghagg said:


> Sonja Morgan (from Real Housewives of New York City) wearing Vintage Alhambra 20 motif in what appears to be coral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033003
> View attachment 4033004
> View attachment 4033005



Could be coral, or (IMHO) more likely could also be the raspberry pink Sèvres LE.


----------



## kimber418

hopingoneday said:


> Could be coral, or (IMHO) more likely could also be the raspberry pink Sèvres LE.


I thought it was a 20 motif Carnelian.  I think the camera shot made it look orangey.   I can't see Sonja buying 
a vintage piece of Van Cleef for some reason...........


----------



## baghagg

kimber418 said:


> I thought it was a 20 motif Carnelian.  I think the camera shot made it look orangey.   I can't see Sonja buying
> a vintage piece of Van Cleef for some reason...........


My photos aren't clear enough, but it was an identical match to Sonja's orange/coral colored dress.  She could conceivably have a stylist providing her with some goodies...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

baghagg said:


> My photos aren't clear enough, but it was an identical match to Sonja's orange/coral colored dress.  She could conceivably have a stylist providing her with some goodies...


Carnelian can be very orange depending on the piece.
My guess is that this is carnelian.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> Oops, I think i was mistaken-- did Hillary cut her hair in the course of the hearings?
> To make amends, at least here's a more flattering photo of Chelsea.
> View attachment 3986632


Chelsea looks beautiful in this photo.


----------



## chareen

Singer Faith Hill wearing Perlee bangles


----------



## chareen

Perlee ad (for )


----------



## chareen

Liv Tyler


----------



## chareen

Leighton Meester in Somebody to Love video

And more shameless ads.


----------



## chareen

Vintage alhambras


----------



## chareen

Younger and older Grace Kelly

Sorry if some of them are repeats


----------



## chareen

Princess Charlene


----------



## chareen

Melanie Thierry


----------



## chareen

Eva Mendez


----------



## Coconuts40

The photos of Eva Mendes wearing the lotus earrings is what inspired me to purchase mine.
Now if only i could buy that necklace !!!


----------



## doloresmia

Chareen- thanks for the gorgeous photos! omg amazingly beautiful and clearly vca stands the test of time, age and style as all of these celebs are so different.


----------



## Bethc

From Kelly Rutherford’s IG


----------



## pazt

If you guys saw the premiere viewing of Crazy Rich Asians (opens nationwaide netx weeK) Michelle Yeoh wears the lotus ring at a mahjong scene towards the end of movie.....cant take pic at movie theatre


----------



## Eni_23

Roxy Sowlaty with her PG Sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace and YG Vintage earrings


----------



## Hobbiezm

pazt said:


> If you guys saw the premiere viewing of Crazy Rich Asians (opens nationwaide netx weeK) Michelle Yeoh wears the lotus ring at a mahjong scene towards the end of movie.....cant take pic at movie theatre



I absolutely loved this film- just got a screen cap and I believe it is the VCA lotus ring indeed. That scene killed me!!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Hobbiezm said:


> I absolutely loved this film- just got a screen cap and I believe it is the VCA lotus ring indeed. That scene killed me!!
> 
> View attachment 4174300


Also in the beginning of the movie, Michelle Yeoh also wore Liane necklace but in White gold version. According to the news, most of the jewelries that Michelle wore in the movie are from herself personal collection.


----------



## pazt

Eni_23 said:


> Roxy Sowlaty with her PG Sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace and YG Vintage earrings



OMG - this pic is making me want the 16-motif sweet RG alhambra necklace to pile over my 10-motif SO pink sevre and RG necklace.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hobbiezm said:


> I absolutely loved this film- just got a screen cap and I believe it is the VCA lotus ring indeed. That scene killed me!!
> 
> View attachment 4174300


I saw the Lotus ring and also Noued ring. Clearly I am VCA obsessed


----------



## EpiFanatic

Hobbiezm said:


> I absolutely loved this film- just got a screen cap and I believe it is the VCA lotus ring indeed. That scene killed me!!
> 
> View attachment 4174300



Yes loved her rocking the lotus ring. But seriously that 80s pin striped power suit with the football shoulder pads had to go. I think the problem is that Michelle Yeoh was around the first time that look was in. Now it just dates her.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes loved her rocking the lotus ring. But seriously that 80s pin striped power suit with the football shoulder pads had to go. I think the problem is that Michelle Yeoh was around the first time that look was in. Now it just dates her.


Not many people can pull off that look....
nor the lotus ring. 
She certainly can!


----------



## sbelle

She makes everything look great


----------



## aquahot

Rafael Nadal's girlfriend Xisca Perello was wearing a MOP bracelet at 2018 French Open.


----------



## aquahot

Roxy Sowlaty with her pg sweet Alhambra necklace.


----------



## couturequeen

Gigi with Rose de Noel


----------



## chareen

Kanye West with Van Cleef Clover Perlee bangle


----------



## kat99

chareen said:


> Kanye West with Van Cleef Clover Perlee bangle


----------



## innerpeace85

chareen said:


> Kanye West with Van Cleef Clover Perlee bangle


I am sorry but I don't like it on him ☹️☹️☹️


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

please don't ruin VCA...


----------



## baghagg

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> please don't ruin VCA...


That whole family ruined Birkins and Cartier for me,  now this...  [emoji35]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chareen said:


> Kanye West with Van Cleef Clover Perlee bangle


Why?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

baghagg said:


> That whole family ruined Birkins and Cartier for me,  now this...  [emoji35]


I was once obsessed with the flower lace earrings until I saw a photo of KK wearing them.
Perhaps my husband will feel inspired to wear a diamond clover perlee bracelet. I will most certainly swipe it if he does.


----------



## baghagg

texasgirliegirl said:


> I was once obsessed with the flower lace earrings until I saw a photo of KK wearing them.
> Perhaps my husband will feel inspired to wear a diamond clover perlee bracelet. I will most certainly swipe it if he does.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## doloresmia

We need a cleansing photo....

Helen Mirren In harpers bazaar wearing VCA earrings.


----------



## WingNut

doloresmia said:


> We need a cleansing photo....
> 
> Helen Mirren In harpers bazaar wearing VCA earrings.
> 
> View attachment 4228969


Now THAT is an inspirational photo for so many reasons. Love the nut being cracked!!!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Too funny.  I would do the same.  



texasgirliegirl said:


> I was once obsessed with the flower lace earrings until I saw a photo of KK wearing them.
> Perhaps my husband will feel inspired to wear a diamond clover perlee bracelet. I will most certainly swipe it if he does.


----------



## Canturi lover

Natalie Portman wearing the Lotus ring. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Are these the snowflake earrings?


----------



## ShyShy

Canturi lover said:


> Are these the snowflake earrings?



Yup


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 4231463
> 
> Natalie Portman wearing the Lotus ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231464
> 
> Are these the snowflake earrings?


These earrings are TDF and they are such a beautiful couple.


----------



## sbelle




----------



## Phoenix123

texasgirliegirl said:


> *I was once obsessed with the flower lace earrings until I saw a photo of KK wearing them.*
> Perhaps my husband will feel inspired to wear a diamond clover perlee bracelet. I will most certainly swipe it if he does.



Same here!


----------



## Phoenix123

Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 4231463
> 
> Natalie Portman wearing the Lotus ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231464
> 
> Are these the snowflake earrings?



I think these Snowflake earrings have got to be the most popular with celebrities or second most popular after the Frivoles.  Does anyone know?  It's intriguing!

And I seriously lust after Mariah Carey's VCA bling bling.  I think she also has a Snowflake bracelet (as does Julia Roberts), which is TDF!!


----------



## Phoenix123

sbelle said:


> View attachment 4323277



Are the VCA pieces on loan to her, for her character on the TV show? Just curious.


----------



## Rami00

Love how elegant Miroslava Duma looks in these pictures (taken from spotted fashion)


----------



## Rami00

Not sure if this was posted here before. The cutest video of little girls trying out VCA jewelry at the 5th Ave store..posted on Harper Bazaar's website.
https://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/features/videos/a16553/kids-in-jewels/


----------



## sailorstripes

This picture of Princess Caroline caught my eye this evening. From Paris Match online, the series of photos showing the visit of the Chinese president and his wife to Monaco. Photo by Valery Hache/AP.


----------



## Summerof89

sailorstripes said:


> View attachment 4382597
> 
> 
> This picture of Princess Caroline caught my eye this evening. From Paris Match online, the series of photos showing the visit of the Chinese president and his wife to Monaco. Photo by Valery Hache/AP.



Is that vintage or magic in size ? I can never tell


----------



## innerpeace85

Summerof89 said:


> Is that vintage or magic in size ? I can never tell


This is the magic size MOP.


----------



## sailorstripes

Naomi Watts in VCA at the Tribeca Ball in NYC on April 8, 2019. Photo by John Nacion.


----------



## Mali_

sailorstripes said:


> View attachment 4398630
> 
> 
> Naomi Watts in VCA at the Tribeca Ball in NYC on April 8, 2019. Photo by John Nacion.


This set


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sailorstripes said:


> View attachment 4398630
> 
> 
> Naomi Watts in VCA at the Tribeca Ball in NYC on April 8, 2019. Photo by John Nacion.


My dream set!!!!


----------



## Mali_

Camilla....


----------



## Mali_

The grandniece and fellow actress of the legendary woman who best combined VCA and H


----------



## Miramar168

Mindy Kaling


----------



## Mali_

She really really likes Alhambra: 



Miramar168 said:


> Mindy Kaling


----------



## NY2LA

She wore VCA Alhambra in the Ocean’s 8 movie too


----------



## SDC2003

Saw this on YouTube recently. Youtuber Mar has the perlee clover bangle. I don’t watch her but she popped onto my feed.


----------



## chareen

Tati on Youtube.  VCA perlee bangles


----------



## chareen

More Tati and her perlee bracelets


----------



## chareen

View attachment 4563447


----------



## chareen

Tati with a single yellow gold Perlee bangle a year ago.


----------



## chareen

With the white perlee bangle. 





White gold is very pretty on her. It also matches her engagement and wedding rings.


----------



## jenayb

chareen said:


> Tati on Youtube.  VCA perlee bangles
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563387




I don't like nor wear WG *at all,* but it looks really great on her! Kind of makes me want to change my mind.


----------



## chareen

Tati with a Yellow Gold Perlee ring.  I hope she moves on to VCA earrings and/or necklaces one day.  It is nice to watch VCA  in motion.


----------



## Mali_

I love her in these earrings  Definitely on my to buy list:


----------



## Mali_

It seems a lot of tv reporters love VCA:


----------



## DS2006

Speaking of news people and VCA, I don't even watch TV but caught a glimpse of VCA magic pave studs on Martha MacCallum one day in passing. I didn't find a picture of those, but I did find pictures of her wearing pave Frivole ear clips!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Maria Bartiromo has quite a collection, too.


----------



## DS2006

I just passed by the TV again when Martha MacCallum was on, and look what she has on today!


----------



## DS2006

Sorry for the repeat post (I don't see a way to delete the first one), but here's a better picture I found online showing that it is the guilloché pave!  I couldn't be sure from the tv photo.


----------



## Miramar168

Spotted on Hermès thread, but applies to this one too!


----------



## SouthTampa

Mali_ said:


> It seems a lot of tv reporters love VCA:
> View attachment 4569667
> View attachment 4569668



I have noticed that Gloria Borger, a commentator with CNN, wears quite a bit of VCA.    She had on a
lovely piece today.


----------



## gagabag

Sofia Vergara with 6 motifs lucky alhambra


----------



## Notorious Pink

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4626190
> 
> Sofia Vergara with 6 motifs lucky alhambra


Looks great on her! It’s so rare to see some love for this combo.


----------



## TankerToad

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4626190
> 
> Sofia Vergara with 6 motifs lucky alhambra


Actually wonder if she is a member here....


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Actually wonder if she is a member here....


She has great taste and style, and dresses appropriately for her age (we are the same age). I imagine she’d be fun to chat about fashion with!


----------



## EpiFanatic

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4626190
> 
> Sofia Vergara with 6 motifs lucky alhambra


Love that she wears it with a white T.  So easy and casual.


----------



## gagabag

Not a celebrity but I think she’ll pass for one, don’t you think?


----------



## TankerToad

Eva in VCA
Earrings and necklace


----------



## lisang80

Vanessa Bryant and her VCA malachite ring and perlee bangles.


----------



## lisang80

Vanessa Bryant VCA clover necklace.


----------



## lisang80

Vanessa Bryant VCA earrings and VCA butterfly ring.


----------



## lisang80

Vanessa Bryant VCA collection (earrings, ring, necklace).


----------



## cafecreme15

These photos of Vanessa and Kobe break my heart! I’d bet she’d give up every last piece of VCA or any jewelry shes ever had or ever will have just to have 5 more minutes with Kobe and her daughter


----------



## lisang80

Focusing only on the topic of VCA. She has an amazing collection !


----------



## Mali_

BAFTA tonight:


----------



## Mali_




----------



## Mali_

Deneuve:


----------



## cafecreme15

Mali_ said:


> View attachment 4655591
> View attachment 4655592


I wonder if she borrowed this from Camilla? I think she has this set too


----------



## JewelryLover101

cafecreme15 said:


> I wonder if she borrowed this from Camilla? I think she has this set too


But she looks much better in it than Camilla does!


----------



## cafecreme15

JewelryLover101 said:


> But she looks much better in it than Camilla does!


I think it looks fantastic on Kate but don’t love it with this dress!


----------



## DS2006

cafecreme15 said:


> I think it looks fantastic on Kate but don’t love it with this dress!



Oh, I was just going to post that I thought it looked gorgeous on her and with her dress!


----------



## tulipfield

Mali_ said:


> BAFTA tonight:
> View attachment 4655541
> View attachment 4655542


Kate looks lovely!  Didn’t care for the dress close-up but looks nice from a distance.


----------



## cafecreme15

DS2006 said:


> Oh, I was just going to post that I thought it looked gorgeous on her and with her dress!


Haha! Also an equally correct assessment! I am happy that we got to see Kate wearing VCA since she doesn’t usually wear such readily identifiable designer items.


----------



## Phoenix123

cafecreme15 said:


> Haha! Also an equally correct assessment! I am happy that we got to see Kate wearing VCA since she doesn’t usually wear such readily identifiable designer items.



I hope this is the start of a new trend for her.


----------



## cafecreme15

Phoenix123 said:


> I hope this is the start of a new trend for her.


I hope so! Though I am skeptical since it seems like it could give rise to further scrutiny of the monarchy’s finances at a time when the microscope is already on them. Plus like I said I’m not entirely sure this set wasn’t loaned to her by Camilla!


----------



## DS2006

cafecreme15 said:


> I hope so! Though I am skeptical since it seems like it could give rise to further scrutiny of the monarchy’s finances at a time when the microscope is already on them. Plus like I said I’m not entirely sure this set wasn’t loaned to her by Camilla!



It certainly could have been loaned, but I can only recall seeing Camilla in the Magic pave and some malachite pieces.  In some pictures, the pave looks like MOP, but it's actually the 3 motif Magic pave (she could have many others that I haven't seen, though). I would love it if Kate would wear VCA more!  But you are right, she is very conservative with her jewelry choices because of that scrutiny. Kind of sad, IMO, because I love seeing the jewels!


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> It certainly could have been loaned, but I can only recall seeing Camilla in the Magic pave and some malachite pieces.  In some pictures, the pave looks like MOP, but it's actually the 3 motif Magic pave (she could have many others that I haven't seen, though). I would love it if Kate would wear VCA more!  But *you are right, she is very conservative with her jewelry choices because of that scrutiny. Kind of sad, IMO, because I love seeing the jewels*!



+1


----------



## TankerToad

Another close up
So elegant on her - love the dress 
She’s worn it before - but not with the -VCA


----------



## pureplatinum

DS2006 said:


> Oh, I was just going to post that I thought it looked gorgeous on her and with her dress!



I thought that the VCA set made the dress look tons better than when she first wore it


----------



## wisconsin

pureplatinum said:


> I thought that the VCA set made the dress look tons better than when she first wore it


Absolutely.
Now I definitely want that necklace.
Was debating between that and the blue agate 10 motif.


----------



## EpiFanatic

TankerToad said:


> Another close up
> So elegant on her - love the dress
> She’s worn it before - but not with the -VCA


That VCA set is gorgeous no matter what. But I don’t love it with that dress. I think it looks better with a crisp white collared shirt.  That particular necklace would seem to look better with a more v neckline. Maybe it’s the flowers on her dress that seem to clash with the VCA in my eyes.


----------



## kewave

MOP VA is supposed to be the casual line of VCA jewellery not _haute joaillerie. _But Kate managed to bring it up a notch at the red carpet, she looked perfect and very nicely co-ordinated. If commoners like us could afford MOP VA jewellery, I’m sure the royal family can easily afford a set or two without getting unnecessary scrutiny.


----------



## wisconsin

kewave said:


> MOP VA is supposed to be the casual line of VCA jewellery not _haute joaillerie. _But Kate managed to bring it up a notch at the red carpet, she looked perfect and very nicely co-ordinated. If commoners like us could afford MOP VA jewellery, I’m sure the royal family can easily afford a set or two without getting unnecessary scrutiny.


You have got to admire her for that.
She made it look regal and like red carpet jewelry.


----------



## Mali_

DS2006 said:


> It certainly could have been loaned, but I can only recall seeing Camilla in the Magic pave and some malachite pieces.  In some pictures, the pave looks like MOP, but it's actually the 3 motif Magic pave (she could have many others that I haven't seen, though). I would love it if Kate would wear VCA more!  But you are right, she is very conservative with her jewelry choices because of that scrutiny. Kind of sad, IMO, because I love seeing the jewels!


Camilla definitely wears the most VCA of any BRF member that I’ve ever seen. I actually don’t think they have an issue wearing jewels. I think it’s based on personal preference and the event they’re attending (below with white and gray MOP dragonfly pins) and snowflake set):


----------



## wisconsin

Mali_ said:


> Camilla definitely wears the most VCA of any BRF member that I’ve ever seen. I actually don’t think they have an issue wearing jewels. I think it’s based on personal preference and the event they’re attending (below with white and gray MOP dragonfly pins) and snowflake set):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657875
> View attachment 4657876
> View attachment 4657877
> View attachment 4657878


She has good taste!!


----------



## Mali_

wisconsin said:


> She has good taste!!


Completely agree. I love her jewelry and the cream dress with both VCA pins -


----------



## DS2006

Yes, Camilla seems to wear whatever she wants! And she definitely has good taste in jewelry! The snowflake set is fantastic!


----------



## Phoenix123

Mali_ said:


> Camilla definitely wears the most VCA of any BRF member that I’ve ever seen. I actually don’t think they have an issue wearing jewels. I think it’s based on personal preference and the event they’re attending (below with white and gray MOP dragonfly pins) and snowflake set):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657875
> View attachment 4657876
> View attachment 4657877
> View attachment 4657878



Excellent point!!

And I am sooo loving the Snowflake set.


----------



## Bisoux78

Mali_ said:


> BAFTA tonight:
> View attachment 4655541
> View attachment 4655542



*Stunning! *The dress looks Indian Sari inspired...very unique and looks amazing on her.  Not the usual ho-hum Royal ensembles that you see on the Royal family.


----------



## Bisoux78

DS2006 said:


> Yes, Camilla seems to wear whatever she wants! And she definitely has good taste in jewelry! The snowflake set is fantastic!



LOL...From all the documentaries I've seen about the whole Diana/Charles/Camilla triad, Camilla has no problems doing whatever she wants regardless of what people think! Not a big fan of hers but her choice in jewelry is something I can stand behind.


----------



## Mali_

At a prison charity last week:


----------



## Mali_

As soon as I saw the versatility, from tiara to necklace, I knew this was VCA.  
VCA is the official jeweler of Monaco (which is saying something!)


----------



## nicole0612

Mali_ said:


> As soon as I saw the versatility, from tiara to necklace, I knew this was VCA.
> VCA is the official jeweler of Monaco (which is saying something!)
> View attachment 4661746



Stunning! Now I want a tiara!


----------



## Mali_

nicole0612 said:


> Stunning! Now I want a tiara!


LOL. If you can use it as a necklace or bracelet...why not??


----------



## DS2006

My only sympathy in the Charles/Camilla/Diana situation is that he was basically forced to marry someone he didn't love, and that turned out to be devastating to a lot of people. Glad they seem to be letting the younger royals marry someone they love. But I enjoy seeing the jewelry in spite of the sad history!

@Mali_ I saw a picture of Camilla with the hummingbird broach last night and am so glad you posted it!  It is perfect on her blue suit. 

Charlene's tiara is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mali_

DS2006 said:


> My only sympathy in the Charles/Camilla/Diana situation is that he was basically forced to marry someone he didn't love, and that turned out to be devastating to a lot of people. Glad they seem to be letting the younger royals marry someone they love. But I enjoy seeing the jewelry in spite of the sad history!
> 
> @Mali_ I saw a picture of Camilla with the hummingbird broach last night and am so glad you posted it!  It is perfect on her blue suit.
> 
> Charlene's tiara is gorgeous!!!


Same here on the BRF ongoing transformation/modernisation. 
I enjoy the jewelry.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Watched the Oscars last night and Sam Mendes’ wife wore VCA Magic alhambra.. looked stunning !


----------



## Mali_

Hobbiezm said:


> Watched the Oscars last night and Sam Mendes’ wife wore VCA Magic alhambra.. looked stunning !


Wow! I love these.


----------



## Miramar168

Lee Yuri, Korean actress wearing VCA earrings on a celebrity cooking show
Sorry pics are a little blurry....if anyone’s interested there are subtitles on the video 
https://youtu.be/nC-dl2IL9fI


----------



## Miramar168

And singer Lee Junghyun on the same show (different episode)! Such a pretty outfit ☺️


----------



## JulesB68

Was lucky to have had a recent trip to the hairdressers just before all this coronavirus kicked off and flicking through a magazine noticed this. Obviously the Duchess of Cornwall's good taste in jewellery is rubbing off on her step daughter-in-law! 
(Just dreading the state of my hair by the time they're allowed to re-open! )


----------



## TankerToad

Not sure when this is from, just came across it
So pretty!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Maybe not a celebrity per se, but a local newscaster who seems to love her VCA and Tiffany pieces. These were all during the same week. Colleen Williams from NBC.


----------



## dbcelly

@ Mods / @Swanky : can this be a sticky thread too?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Spotted Maria Bartiromo with her turquoise/YG 20 motif this weekend


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> Spotted Maria Bartiromo with her turquoise/YG 20 motif this weekend


In real life? I love her!!!!


----------



## DS2006

Martha MacCallum with Magic pave earrings


----------



## JewelryLover101

Duchess of Cornwall with Lucky Animals owl clip. I believe she also has the hummingbird clip - my two favorites!


----------



## jenayb

JewelryLover101 said:


> Duchess of Cornwall with Lucky Animals owl clip. I believe she also has the hummingbird clip - my two favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754916



Her collection is simply TDF. Love her.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Newscaster Colleen Williams got an upgrade this week with her new MOP - she has an impressive VCA collection. She wears the turquoise every day.


----------



## happiness07

Susan Sarandon in a movie called Arbitrary


----------



## DS2006

happiness07 said:


> Susan Sarandon in a movie called Arbitrary
> View attachment 4811265
> View attachment 4811266


Makes me want those!


----------



## happiness07

DS2006 said:


> Makes me want those!


Me too!she wore them really well!!


----------



## Croissant

DS2006 said:


> Makes me want those!


i cannot tell...what are they? mother of pearl or diamond?


----------



## DS2006

Croissant said:


> i cannot tell...what are they? mother of pearl or diamond?



Looks like MOP to me, however, both would be nice!


----------



## happiness07

It was mother of pearl


----------



## TankerToad

Alhambra MOP


----------



## marbella8

TankerToad said:


> Alhambra MOP
> 
> View attachment 4829132
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829134
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829135



She’s the subject of quite the controversy right now.


----------



## surfer

Adele and her stacks


----------



## Croissant

surfer said:


> Adele and her stacks
> 
> View attachment 4835371


it just all looks so tacky, including the stack of bracelets. this photo manages to make vca bracelets look like something you buy from the H&M accessories bin.


----------



## innerpeace85

surfer said:


> Adele and her stacks
> 
> View attachment 4835371


I thought this was Katy Perry‍♀️


----------



## lynne_ross

innerpeace85 said:


> I thought this was Katy Perry‍♀️


Me too! The picture makes more sense in that case.


----------



## cafecreme15

Croissant said:


> it just all looks so tacky, including the stack of bracelets. this photo manages to make vca bracelets look like something you buy from the H&M accessories bin.


There is...a lot amiss with this picture imo


----------



## DA Club

Ramona Singer on tonight’s Real Housewives of NYC reunion taping wearing Lotus ring


----------



## DA Club

As I’m watching the Real Housewives of NYC reunion, even more VCA shows up! Looks like Dorinda Medley was also wearing the Lotus ring and Tinsley Mortimer was wearing the 5 motif Guilloche bracelet on her left hand stack. I’m sure there was more VCA that they were wearing that I didn’t spot. I spent more time hawking at all their jewelry than listening to them talk


----------



## Israeli_Flava

DA Club said:


> Ramona Singer on tonight’s Real Housewives of NYC reunion taping wearing Lotus ring
> 
> View attachment 4844642


Holy Moses Ramona Looks amazzzzzzing here!!! Sheesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Croissant said:


> it just all looks so tacky, including the stack of bracelets. this photo manages to make vca bracelets look like something you buy from the H&M accessories bin.


ITA
I nearly


----------



## nicole0612

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy Moses Ramona Looks amazzzzzzing here!!! Sheesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


She looks younger than I do! Good for her


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> it just all looks so tacky, including the stack of bracelets. this photo manages to make vca bracelets look like something you buy from the H&M accessories bin.


Exactly what I was thinking  looks like plastic cheap stuff on her... what a shame


----------



## marbella8

nicole0612 said:


> She looks younger than I do! Good for her



Yep- her and Sonja have done some great-anti-aging procedures.


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> She looks younger than I do! Good for her


As somebody who has met you in person, I don't agree!!


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> As somebody who has met you in person, I don't agree!!


Too sweet, but I wouldn’t mind a little of that Ramona glow!


----------



## Miramar168

Park Shin Hye, a Korean actress


----------



## Miramar168

Park Shin Hye, a Korean actress


----------



## TankerToad

Not a celeb exactly but isn’t that a magic pave ....


----------



## TankerToad

Delete - double post


----------



## DS2006

TankerToad said:


> Not a celeb exactly but isn’t that a magic pave ....
> 
> View attachment 4879797


Yes! I first spotted what appears to be a large diamond heart. But here is an enlarged image. Must be nice!


----------



## limom

If I get to be that age, I swear that out of pure politeness, I shall be wearing a bra.


----------



## Bobo135

Had to show you Demi Moore wearing the Socrate earrings in YG in the movie Meet the Joneses. Going to have to get my own pair now but waffling between this in WG and VA pave earrings in YG. Argh.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bobo135 said:


> Had to show you Demi Moore wearing the Socrate earrings in YG in the movie Meet the Joneses. Going to have to get my own pair now but waffling between this in WG and VA pave earrings in YG. Argh.
> 
> View attachment 4883289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883290
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883291
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883292
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883293
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883294
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883295


So beautiful and yet so subtle. I almost didn’t notice them.


----------



## TankerToad

Omg! This is a SO- took this photo today from CNN


----------



## innerpeace85

TankerToad said:


> Omg! This is a SO- took this photo today from CNN


Beautiful! How is this a SO?


----------



## TankerToad

innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful! How is this a SO?


It only comes with alternating Diamond pave motifs 
To get white gold and onyx you have to SO at a 30% premium 
I know because I have this and placed a SO to get it
Just confirmed with my SA 
It’s still only by SO


----------



## innerpeace85

TankerToad said:


> It only comes with alternating Diamond pave motifs
> To get white gold and onyx you have to SO at a 30% premium
> I know because I have this and placed a SO to get it
> Just confirmed with my SA
> It’s still only by SO


Thanks for the reply! When I was watching her on CNN this morning, I didn’t realize it was WG.


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> Omg! This is a SO- took this photo today from CNN


TT, I was just going to post this. We’re triplets on this necklace.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> TT, I was just going to post this. We’re triplets on this necklace.


Awesome !
We have all impeccable taste don’t we?
Hahaha!


----------



## jenaps

TankerToad said:


> Omg! This is a SO- took this photo today from CNN


It looks like yellow gold on my TV


----------



## chanelchic2002

Dr. Jill ***** on the today show back in 2012


----------



## Joelene

TankerToad said:


> Omg! This is a SO- took this photo today from CNN


Gloria has some nice jewelry. She also has this necklace in MOP.


----------



## TankerToad

Maybe this shows it better ?
White gold and onyx!


----------



## TankerToad

chanelchic2002 said:


> Dr. Jill ***** on the today show back in 2012


Looks like she has clipped several pieces together
Love this 
Nice photo find !!


----------



## Hobbiezm

I didn’t realize it was turquoise and MOP combined... so lovely!
Here is Jill ***** - not sure if it’s a VCA piece since the motifs look quite separated but the website showed it as pink Sevres.


----------



## nicole0612

Hobbiezm said:


> I didn’t realize it was turquoise and MOP combined... so lovely!
> Here is Jill ***** - not sure if it’s a VCA piece since the motifs look quite separated but the website showed it as pink Sevres.
> 
> View attachment 4901242
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901243



How fun, I can recreate this necklace combo! 
For the pink one, it is not VCA, though the colors are similar.


----------



## Suzie

etoupebirkin said:


> TT, I was just going to post this. We’re triplets on this necklace.





TankerToad said:


> Awesome !
> We have all impeccable taste don’t we?
> Hahaha!


Can I also join in? I wore mine yesterday.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

korean actress park shin-hye wearing the frivole collection


----------



## Ylesiya

Cate Blanchett in Singapore wearing Bouton D'Or at the opening of the exhibition "Art and Science of Gems". I remember I was totally fascinated by it although I did not quite get the "science" part because it was mostly VCA exhibition  I didn't mind though!


----------



## marbella8

Ylesiya said:


> Cate Blanchett in Singapore wearing Bouton D'Or at the opening of the exhibition "Art and Science of Gems". I remember I was totally fascinated by it although I did not quite get the "science" part because it was mostly VCA exhibition  I didn't mind though!
> 
> View attachment 4908556



She is the epitome of classy and chic!


----------



## sbelle

Sarah Jessica Parker - Town and Country Magazine


----------



## sbelle

.


----------



## sbelle

Rachel Brosnahan


----------



## nicole0612

sbelle said:


> Rachel Brosnahan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914414


It looks so modern and fresh on her!


----------



## seasounds

Camilla


----------



## kimber418

These pieces on her are fake VCA.




Hobbiezm said:


> I didn’t realize it was turquoise and MOP combined... so lovely!
> Here is Jill ***** - not sure if it’s a VCA piece since the motifs look quite separated but the website showed it as pink Sevres.
> 
> View attachment 4901242
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901243


----------



## saligator

I'm not sure Jill is wearing VCA. I like whatever it is though!


----------



## TankerToad

Van Cleef earrings this morning on CNN- hard to capture 
Maybe she got them over the holidays??


----------



## amiravander

Rachel Uchitel wearing the Lucky butterfly necklace.


----------



## Ylesiya

amiravander said:


> Rachel Uchitel wearing the Lucky butterfly necklace.



This is not Van Cleef and Arpels


----------



## Chapitre_Deux

Here's one of Naomi ***** wearing what seems to be a 5-motif bracelet attached to a gold chain necklace


----------



## HADASSA

Chapitre_Deux said:


> Here's one of Naomi ***** wearing what seems to be a 5-motif bracelet attached to a gold chain necklace


The 5th motif is probably further down the cleavage, since it can’t be seen  Very creative way to make a necklace though


----------



## Coco.lover

I think she attached the bracelet to her pendent? 


Chapitre_Deux said:


> Here's one of Naomi ***** wearing what seems to be a 5-motif bracelet attached to a gold chain necklace


----------



## TankerToad

Bracelet


----------



## TankerToad

Edited by me


----------



## TankerToad

CNN today Alhambra


----------



## saligator

Is Jill wearing Byzantine bracelet here or is this a "look alike"? She's been known to wear "Fornash" 'look alikes" before...


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...White-House-interview-sit-CBS-Super-Bowl.html


----------



## ThisVNchick

saligator said:


> Is Jill wearing Byzantine bracelet here or is this a "look alike"? She's been known to wear "Fornash" 'look alikes" before...
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...White-House-interview-sit-CBS-Super-Bowl.html



It’s looks more squarish, like the medical cross, than a clover to me. I don’t think this is VCA.


----------



## prettychic

Dr. Walensky's necklace looks similar to pave sweets but is nothing like it when you look up close.

It is not VCA, I saw it on my big screen tv, not sweets.


----------



## TankerToad

prettychic said:


> Dr. Walensky's necklace looks similar to pave sweets but is nothing like it when you look up close.
> 
> It is not VCA, I saw it on my big screen tv, not sweets.


Ok I’ll delete it then 
If you think so


----------



## nycmamaofone

Deleted.


----------



## eletons

Van cleef 2 motif earrings worn by Joan Collins. Now I have got a good idea on how to wear it nicely (don't have the earrings yet) when I am older say in my 80s if I am blessed with that age. She got the links shortened. How nice!


----------



## eletons

More VCA pieces worn by Joan Collins. This time, it is MOP magic earrings and pendant.


----------



## HADASSA

eletons said:


> Van cleef 2 motif earrings worn by Joan Collins. Now I have got a good idea on how to wear it nicely (don't have the earrings yet) when I am older say in my 80s if I am blessed with that age. She got the links shortened. How nice!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993946


Looks like she had a few links removed to make them shorter


----------



## purseinsanity

Hobbiezm said:


> I didn’t realize it was turquoise and MOP combined... so lovely!
> Here is Jill ***** - not sure if it’s a VCA piece since the motifs look quite separated but the website showed it as pink Sevres.
> 
> View attachment 4901242
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901243


I know the pink is not VCA, but is the other one?  The gold around the turquoise seems a little off to me?  She seems to wear a lot of VCA "inspired" stuff.


----------



## Hobbiezm

purseinsanity said:


> I know the pink is not VCA, but is the other one?  The gold around the turquoise seems a little off to me?  She seems to wear a lot of VCA "inspired" stuff.



Hi- you are right - it does seem off and she wears a lot of similar Alhambra motif necklaces, but I love her effortlessly chic style


----------



## 8seventeen19

Not a celebrty, per se but I totally geeked out today when a few of my fav things-- a powerful woman, VCA and AI collided. Microsoft Ignite session with VP Mitra Azizirad wearing Magic pendant, Magic earrings and Perlee clover bangle. Bonus photos with some of her other VCA collection.


----------



## Croissant

8seventeen19 said:


> Not a celebrty, per se but I totally geeked out today when a few of my fav things-- a powerful woman, VCA and AI collided. Microsoft Ignite session with VP Mitra Azizirad wearing Magic pendant, Magic earrings and Perlee clover bangle. Bonus photos with some of her other VCA collection.
> 
> View attachment 5007645
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007646
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007647


why do everyone's magic pave earrings look bigger on them than on me?? i must have a giant head!! also, and i preface this by admitting i may be jealous of her matching pendant, but the pendant and earrings together are lost on her.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Croissant said:


> why do everyone's magic pave earrings look bigger on them than on me?? i must have a giant head!! also, and i preface this by admitting i may be jealous of her matching pendant, but the pendant and earrings together are lost on her.


I completely agree. She needs a bit more length on the pendant. I have a teeny head, but the Magic earrings look like I'm playing in my mother's jewelry box. I usually get the mini/Sweet size in earrings though. The small Frivole are my biggest earrings. That being said, the pendant is gorgeous! It may have moved up my wish list.


----------



## Miramar168

Our new CDC head Dr. Rochelle Walensky


----------



## Hobbiezm

I love that we are sharing women in the Corporate workforce showcasing lovely pieces. Thanks to you and @8seventeen19 for starting this- they are after all semi celebrities in their fields ( plus if we count Social media influencers, I’m sure we should include them too)

Here is Deborah Merril - President of Retail at EDF Energy Services.


----------



## cafecreme15

Hobbiezm said:


> I love that we are sharing women in the Corporate workforce showcasing lovely pieces. Thanks to you and @8seventeen19 for starting this- they are after all semi celebrities in their fields ( plus if we count Social media influencers, I’m sure we should include them too)
> 
> Here is Deborah Merril - President of Retail at EDF Energy Services.


I love seeing corporate women wearing their pieces to work. We work hard for our money and should be able to spend it on things we enjoy unabashedly.


----------



## TankerToad

Earrings


----------



## kimber418

purseinsanity said:


> I know the pink is not VCA, but is the other one?  The gold around the turquoise seems a little off to me?  She seems to wear a lot of VCA "inspired" stuff.


This is not VCA.


----------



## jenayb

No pics to post, but Martha MacCallum has a very lovely collection. She always has something on whenever we see her on Fox News - lately usually diamond vintage earrings, but she has Frivole pieces that she wears, etc that are really pretty.


----------



## DS2006

jenaywins said:


> No pics to post, but Martha MacCallum has a very lovely collection. She always has something on whenever we see her on Fox News - lately usually diamond vintage earrings, but she has Frivole pieces that she wears, etc that are really pretty.


She does wear them a lot! I have posted some on this thread, not sure what pages they are on!


----------



## Gracilan

jenaywins said:


> No pics to post, but Martha MacCallum has a very lovely collection. She always has something on whenever we see her on Fox News - lately usually diamond vintage earrings, but she has Frivole pieces that she wears, etc that are really pretty.



Last week she wore 20 motif Guilloche/Pave...so sparkly!


----------



## jenayb

DS2006 said:


> She does wear them a lot! I have posted some on this thread, not sure what pages they are on!



She sure does!! So funny - now every day when we watch her, he’s like OH! VAN CLEEF! Look she’s wearing some! He’s so proud. It’s adorable.


----------



## i-like-gap

Miramar168 said:


> Our new CDC head Dr. Rochelle Walensky


Is there a version of magic pendant on a shorter chain?? I would love to get that!


----------



## marbella8

Miramar168 said:


> Our new CDC head Dr. Rochelle Walensky



I believe I saw her also wearing the sweet-pave necklace, if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## Zkg1977

TankerToad said:


> Omg! This is a SO- took this photo today from CNN


YES GLORIA BORGER!!!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> why do everyone's magic pave earrings look bigger on them than on me?? i must have a giant head!! also, and i preface this by admitting i may be jealous of her matching pendant, but the pendant and earrings together are lost on her.


I want to say what I think and I also don’t want to sound like a hater, but I don’t like her neck and these pendants on it.... it’s just not looking good. I wouldn’t accentuate a big neck like this with such necklaces rather I’d bring attention to prettier parts of my body...


----------



## BlingItOn

Bethenny Frankel in malachite!


----------



## SDC2003

BlingItOn said:


> Bethenny Frankel in malachite!



The vca looks lovely on her but that dress is awful lol.


----------



## Chanbal

BlingItOn said:


> Bethenny Frankel in malachite!



Love the malachite earrings, are they vintage or magic? They look a little too big to be vintage, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ladyjaja7

limom said:


> If I get to be that age, I swear that out of pure politeness, I shall be wearing a bra.


At that age, you won’t care.


----------



## EpiFanatic

TankerToad said:


> It only comes with alternating Diamond pave motifs
> To get white gold and onyx you have to SO at a 30% premium
> I know because I have this and placed a SO to get it
> Just confirmed with my SA
> It’s still only by SO


Hi @TankerToad when you get it can you please post pics?  This would be jaw dropping.


----------



## TankerToad

EpiFanatic said:


> Hi @TankerToad when you get it can you please post pics?  This would be jaw dropping.


Aww thanks - I have photos posted here somewhere - I’ll look for them


----------



## VCALoverNY

Real men wear VCA!! Drake!!


----------



## KristinTech

Anyone in VCA at the Met Gala last night?!


----------



## glamourbag

KristinTech said:


> Anyone in VCA at the Met Gala last night?!


Yes. I believe Alicia Keys wore VCA. They highlighted it on their Instagram stories today.


----------



## ciennatam

VCALoverNY said:


> Real men wear VCA!! Drake!!
> 
> View attachment 5190936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190943


I laughed out loud. I don't know why though. It looks cool but also kind of funny!


----------



## ciennatam

How 'bout dis


----------



## so_sofya1985

seasounds said:


> Camilla
> View attachment 4924351


Man this Camilla..... has a serious love for VCA!


----------



## allanrvj

Tay Tawan (Thai "boys love" actor)


----------



## allanrvj

Grigor Dimitrov, professional Bulgarian tennis player


----------



## SDC2003

Is this a new trend with men wearing vca? Wonder if vca should start a men’s line. It’s been hard to find some items this year already for us ladies .


----------



## allanrvj

SDC2003 said:


> Is this a new trend with men wearing vca? Wonder if vca should start a men’s line. It’s been hard to find some items this year already for us ladies .


I'm currently obsessed with VCA and for some reason I keep on finding men wearing it, that's why I'm posting them here. It seems like the universe is enabling me.


----------



## SDC2003

allanrvj said:


> I'm currently obsessed with VCA and for some reason I keep on finding men wearing it, that's why I'm posting them here. It seems like the universe is enabling me.


The obsession is real and so glad to see men appreciating also!


----------



## Junkenpo

allanrvj said:


> I'm currently obsessed with VCA and for some reason I keep on finding men wearing it, that's why I'm posting them here. It seems like the universe is enabling me.



I never would have pictured men in VCA's alhambra on my own, but now that I've seen it, I'm diggin' it.  VCA for everyone!


----------



## KristinTech

Pretty Yende is an operatic soprano that was “sponsored” by VCA when she performed in Paris this summer. She did a big IG post about their fabulous jewelry, and here is a video of her singing:


----------



## 911snowball

I have always wanted to see the larger lotus worn.  I have the small ones (LOVE!) as they are so lightweight. My boutique never had the larger ones.  I think they would be a bit large on me after seeing these pics- might be a bit too heavy


----------



## 911snowball

Does anyone own this larger size? If so, do you reach for them often?


----------



## BigAkoya

911snowball said:


> I have always wanted to see the larger lotus worn.  I have the small ones (LOVE!) as they are so lightweight. My boutique never had the larger ones.  I think they would be a bit large on me after seeing these pics- might be a bit too heavy


I'm curious too.  I have the small ones too. The large look huge on her, and we are seeing it from a far away distance, so they will jumbo close up.  To me, I think they would be heavy due to all the metal.


----------



## BigAkoya

allanrvj said:


> I'm currently obsessed with VCA and for some reason I keep on finding men wearing it, that's why I'm posting them here. It seems like the universe is enabling me.


I saw a guy wear the signaure Perlee bangle in YG.  He wore it snug, almost like a cuff.  It looked so great on him!


----------



## cayman718

Camilla wearing the 3 motif pave Magic to the new James Bond premiere


----------



## Happyish

911snowball said:


> I have always wanted to see the larger lotus worn.  I have the small ones (LOVE!) as they are so lightweight. My boutique never had the larger ones.  I think they would be a bit large on me after seeing these pics- might be a bit too heavy


I think they look gorgeous! Remember also, jewelry shrinks.


----------



## Happyish

Camilla-Rose de Noel Turquoise Clip.


----------



## lxrac

SDC2003 said:


> Is this a new trend with men wearing vca? Wonder if vca should start a men’s line. It’s been hard to find some items this year already for us ladies .



I'm glad to see that men are wearing VCA bracelets now! I'm a guy and I'm not hatin' VCA. I would rock the onyx bracelet if I had one. But the malachite and chalcedony are good options too.   
My sister and I were debating does the alhambra look like a flower or a plant, but it's inspired by the shamrock-so it's a plant!


----------



## lxrac

allanrvj said:


> Grigor Dimitrov, professional Bulgarian tennis player
> 
> View attachment 5203861
> View attachment 5203862



I don't know him, but I want a VCA bracelet now!


----------



## glamourbag

Sorry the pics are so small but these are from Heather Dubrow’s IG page. If you visit over there you can probably zoom in better and she wears a lot of VCA. Anyway, I can’t get over the pave/white gold/onyx combo and layering! Second pic - onyx/yg and first and third are the onyx, pave, wg combo.


----------



## Happyish

The gorgeous Carla Bruni-Sarkozy


----------



## marbella8

glamourbag said:


> Sorry the pics are so small but these are from Heather Dubrow’s IG page. If you visit over there you can probably zoom in better and she wears a lot of VCA. Anyway, I can’t get over the pave/white gold/onyx combo and layering! Second pic - onyx/yg and first and third are the onyx, pave, wg combo.
> 
> View attachment 5219047
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219049



I love her combo of the Magic and 20 motif. Years ago when our daughters were in the same class, she was telling me about a brand she liked that had clovers and another mom overheard (I already owned VCA, and the other mom not VCA, but crazy-obsessed with H and all things branded), so we both knew she was referring to VCA, but I couldn’t help but play dumb. After she left, the other mom and I looked at each other and both said VCA and laughed at the cuteness of her not trying to mention the brand. I thought it was adorable.


----------



## glamourbag

marbella8 said:


> I love her combo of the Magic and 20 motif. Years ago when our daughters were in the same class, she was telling me about a brand she liked that had clovers and another mom overheard (I already owned VCA, and the other mom not VCA, but crazy-obsessed with H and all things branded), so we both knew she was referring to VCA, but I couldn’t help but play dumb. After she left, the other mom and I looked at each other and both said VCA and laughed at the cuteness of her not trying to mention the brand. I thought it was adorable.


LOL that's a cute story! Thx for the share


----------



## nicole0612

Im not really a fan of this singer, but it’s nice to see VCA worn casually.


----------



## allanrvj

Drake


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> Im not really a fan of this singer, but it’s nice to see VCA worn casually.


I saw her IG and noticed it too. I love it that she’s wearing them like whatever around the house.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> I saw her IG and noticed it too. I love it that she’s wearing them like whatever around the house.


Yes, I love the casual, everyday stack.


----------



## lalame

An oldie but here's Freddie Highmore and his wife at the Golden Globes a few years ago. She's wearing a whole set.


----------



## glamourbag

Molly Mae with her blue agate 20 motif. I’m not a blue accessory gal but this might make me change my mind. She just picked this up so I’m wondering if this is part of the recent batch which @BigAkoya mentioned was particularly beautiful per her SA. Keep in mind pics have color adjustments/filters but on her YouTube video it looked as rich. @lolakitten - calling you


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Molly Mae with her blue agate 20 motif. I’m not a blue accessory gal but this might make me change my mind. She just picked this up so I’m wondering if this is part of the recent batch which @BigAkoya mentioned was particularly beautiful per her SA. Keep in mind pics have color adjustments/filters but on her YouTube video it looked as rich. @lolakitten - calling you


Yes!  Blue agate lovers should really take a look at this batch. I saw pieces from the older batches, and yes, it was blue.
This new batch I saw was intense, almost like a neon blue!  A perfect medium shade, and it glowed.  What I saw was actually more glowy than the photo.  My SA said this is the best batch he has seen, and it seems a bunch came in recently.

I say for anyone who's considering YG blue agate... call your SA now.  I am sure she can show you what is available and you can pick the best from the best. I would think there are pieces all over the country now (US speaking here... NYC, San Francisco, Chicago!)  I am sure globally, it's the same.  The same glowy neon blue rocks!    

Speaking of @lolakitten
See post #802 above... Drake's WG necklace... looks like a metal link chain with some four leaf clovers.. pave or no pave.  I think stones pack much more a punch to the eye.


----------



## lolakitten

glamourbag said:


> Molly Mae with her blue agate 20 motif. I’m not a blue accessory gal but this might make me change my mind. She just picked this up so I’m wondering if this is part of the recent batch which @BigAkoya mentioned was particularly beautiful per her SA. Keep in mind pics have color adjustments/filters but on her YouTube video it looked as rich. @lolakitten - calling you


Omg I’m in love


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> Yes!  Blue agate lovers should really take a look at this batch. I saw pieces from the older batches, and yes, it was blue.
> This new batch I saw was intense, almost like a neon blue!  A perfect medium shade, and it glowed.  What I saw was actually more glowy than the photo.  My SA said this is the best batch he has seen, and it seems a bunch came in recently.
> 
> I say for anyone who's considering YG blue agate... call your SA now.  I am sure she can show you what is available and you can pick the best from the best. I would think there are pieces all over the country now (US speaking here... NYC, San Francisco, Chicago!)  I am sure globally, it's the same.  The same glowy neon blue rocks!
> 
> Speaking of @lolakitten
> See post #802 above... Drake's WG necklace... looks like a metal link chain with some four leaf clovers.. pave or no pave.  I think stones pack much more a punch to the eye.


You’re right, this is pretty underwhelming.
Omg that blue though…
Hopefully next years batch is good too!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Lebron James since I’m on a kick of seeing guys wear VCA as of late. Hard to tell but I think it’s TE.


----------



## BlingItOn

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Lebron James since I’m on a kick of seeing guys wear VCA as of late. Hard to tell but I think it’s TE.
> 
> View attachment 5237178


I wonder if he had to add links to his bracelet…


----------



## Mali_

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Lebron James since I’m on a kick of seeing guys wear VCA as of late. Hard to tell but I think it’s TE.
> 
> View attachment 5237178


Definitely TE and also extended. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mali_

BlingItOn said:


> I wonder if he had to add links to his bracelet…


They look like the space between 20 motif necklaces


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BlingItOn said:


> I wonder if he had to add links to his bracelet…





Mali_ said:


> Definitely TE and also extended. Thanks for sharing.



Most definitely extended lol. Here are some better pictures I found and you can see it better as well.


----------



## allanrvj

Bryanboy


----------



## Mali_

allanrvj said:


> Bryanboy
> View attachment 5249781


I just love the green of malachite. Unexpectedly awesome pop of color.


----------



## Chapitre_Deux

On the topic of men wearing VCA, check out this interesting Newsweek article, which says that the Perlee collection was originally launched in Sept. 2010 for men! Never knew that before.   Here's an excerpt:

Certainly that fits the thinking of Nicolas Bos, the creative director of Van Cleef & Arpels. This September, Van Cleef launched its first collection of men's jewelry, called Perlée. "We were getting a lot of requests from clients who love the house and purchase pieces for their wives, girlfriends, or mistresses, and were asking why there was nothing for them," he says. Though the popularity of rock-and-roll-style jewelry has helped change perceptions, his customers "want something sophisticated that does not scream 'I want to be a member of Metallica.' " Bos had thought about launching a men's collection eight years ago, but found most designs insufficiently masculine or not representative of the Van Cleef style.

With Perlée, which grew out of the popular women's Alhambra line, he feels he has struck the right balance. Instead of finding its expression in aggressive designs, Van Cleef's masculinity is evident in subtle touches like brushed rather than polished finishes, metals such as white and pink gold that remind men of their luxury watches, and the use of symmetrical or geometric rather than whimsical motifs.

Source: https://www.newsweek.com/luxury-jewelry-not-just-women-anymore-72327


----------



## Jing2021

Gorgeous，beautiful


----------



## Happyish

Lady Charlotte Wellesley


----------



## cafecreme15

Happyish said:


> Lady Charlotte Wellesley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280623


Beautiful!! Though is this the Duchess of Wellington? I think Lady Charlotte might be her DIL?


----------



## Happyish

cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful!! Though is this the Duchess of Wellington? I think Lady Charlotte might be her DIL?


This was the attribution in the posting I saw--you could well be right.


----------



## Mali_

Happyish said:


> Lady Charlotte Wellesley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280623


I love the gold. The size of each motif is stunning. Definitely something I’ve not seen before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## purseinsanity

Well, shoot, maybe that's why there's no stock!  Men are buying it all up!


----------



## lisang80

Melinda Gates and her mini frivoles.


----------



## lisang80

Melinda Gates special edition Alhambra.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## DS2006

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5363607
> 
> 
> source: gettyimages.com
> View attachment 5363609
> View attachment 5363610


She is so gorgeous! Everything she wears looks fabulous on her! It's nice to see her wear the VCA set again!


----------



## TankerToad

A few more from tonight


----------



## zlauren

Perfect choice for her outfit!


----------



## Karrrak

Just love this shot. Zoomed in on their Instagram post. This set is just sooooo good with her dress.


----------



## Benassi5000

Tennis Player Grigor Dimitrov at the Monte Carlo Master


----------



## jenayb

I love Jeanine Pirro and always see her wearing these which *appear* to be WG pave Magic earrings... They sure appear to be!


----------



## DS2006

jenaywins said:


> I love Jeanine Pirro and always see her wearing these which *appear* to be WG pave Magic earrings... They sure appear to be!
> 
> View attachment 5385526
> View attachment 5385527
> View attachment 5385528


Yes, I have seen her wear them before! Martha McCallum often wears VCA, too!


----------



## Bethc

I’ve always loved Princess Grace’s Alhambra necklaces. I saw them at the VCA museum exhibit here in NYC a few years ago.  They don’t make coral or tortoise shell any more.

Here’s her daughter, Princess Caroline wearing was must be the coral necklace and a coral brooch!


----------



## jenayb

DS2006 said:


> Yes, I have seen her wear them before! Martha McCallum often wears VCA, too!



Yes she does! Hubby always points them out on her and is very proud that he can identify them.


----------



## DS2006

jenaywins said:


> Yes she does! Hubby always points them out on her and is very proud that he can identify them.


That's very funny because mine will be watching the show and I walk by and then walk up to the TV...he knows I am checking the earrings!


----------



## Tyler_JP

David Bennett of Sotheby's London recalls the story behind this gorgeous VC&A ring owned by Ava Gardner...







"One particular jewel was remarkable, a Van Cleef & Arpels’ ring set with an emerald of extraordinary quality. Its shape was a little rounded at the top, and it reminded me of rare Russian stones. ‘I remember very well buying it’ she told me, ‘Ah, you bought it?’, I responded, a little surprised. ‘Yes, I bought most of my own jewellery’, she said, with some pride. She explained she had been in Los Angeles and was strolling through Beverly Hills when she came upon the ring in the window of a jeweller’s. ‘I walked past it several times before I found the courage to enter’ she confided, ‘I told the salesman I thought it was a beautiful stone, and this made him very happy. Clearly I have great taste’, she teased. ... I was quite simply enchanted by her sweetness and candour, and this is how I fell in love with Ava Gardner."


----------



## chiaoapple

On latest season of Selling Sunset, Chelsea the new agent wears a lot of VCA. She is often in the extra large YG frivole pendant, plus earrings, rings, RG sweet 16 motif, etc. Quite riveting to watch her accessories!


----------



## lynne_ross

chiaoapple said:


> On latest season of Selling Sunset, Chelsea the new agent wears a lot of VCA. She is often in the extra large YG frivole pendant, plus earrings, rings, RG sweet 16 motif, etc. Quite riveting to watch her accessories!
> View attachment 5389173


Haha! I was watching this last night and noticed all her bling. Have not seen the sweet 16 yet. Saw the frivole pieces and the pink porcelain holiday pendant so far.


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> On latest season of Selling Sunset, Chelsea the new agent wears a lot of VCA. She is often in the extra large YG frivole pendant, plus earrings, rings, RG sweet 16 motif, etc. Quite riveting to watch her accessories!
> View attachment 5389173


This looks soooo good on her. I like the width of the chain, too (is it doubled?)


----------



## chiaoapple

Notorious Pink said:


> This looks soooo good on her. I like the width of the chain, too (is it doubled?)


Yes I believe it is doubled — I have the piece as well and was stupidly excited to see her wearing it all the time!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Natasha Gregson Wagner (Natalie Wood's daughter) wears this VC&A pendant in honor of her mom, who loved butterflies.


----------



## snnysmm

Cardi B and her family with a family of VCA.  Wowza!!!


Link:


----------



## A bottle of Red

cyoo1234 said:


> Cardi B and her family with a family of VCA.  Wowza!!!
> 
> 
> Link:



It actually looks lovely on her! But omg i would panic that my baby might ruin such an expensive necklace


----------



## snnysmm

A bottle of Red said:


> It actually looks lovely on her! But omg i would panic that my baby might ruin such an expensive necklace



I love the way the woman (I think that is Cardi B’s sister?) on the far right styled her VCA.  She makes me want an onyx ten motif, haha!


----------



## etoupebirkin

A bottle of Red said:


> It actually looks lovely on her! But omg i would panic that my baby might ruin such an expensive necklace


I’m more worried about the baby and those nails!!! I do not have that kind of finger dexterity to avoid gashes and gouges. If I had those nails, ER visits would be a regular occurrence for those around me. Short rounded nails are best for me. I do respect that she lives her life so fearlessly.


----------



## nightbefore

cyoo1234 said:


> Cardi B and her family with a family of VCA.  Wowza!!!
> 
> 
> Link:



This photo actually made me reconsider my “matchy-matchy”ness for building alhambra sets. Maybe it is better to mix and match to not look like a VCA billboard.


----------



## DeryaHm

cyoo1234 said:


> I love the way the woman (I think that is Cardi B’s sister?) on the far right styled her VCA.  She makes me want an onyx ten motif, haha!



It's funny -- she's wearing the BA magic I struggle with so much and although I'm sure I am probably almost a foot taller than she is, it looks great and not giant on her the way it feels on me. The pairing with the 10 is great and I'm glad to be gratified in my onyx + BA combo choice


----------



## cali_to_ny

Heather Dubrow RHOC - the Cosmos (I think) ring stole the entire scene for me!


----------



## A bottle of Red

etoupebirkin said:


> I’m more worried about the baby and those nails!!! I do not have that kind of finger dexterity to avoid gashes and gouges. If I had those nails, ER visits would be a regular occurrence for those around me. Short rounded nails are best for me. I do respect that she lives her life so fearlessly.


Same short nails for me only (i scratch myself if they are slightly longer lol)


----------



## nicole0612

Safa said:


> It's funny -- she's wearing the BA magic I struggle with so much and although I'm sure I am probably almost a foot taller than she is, it looks great and not giant on her the way it feels on me. The pairing with the 10 is great and I'm glad to be gratified in my onyx + BA combo choice


I thought about you when I saw that photo! Sometimes it helps to see a piece on someone else because we are always more harsh critiquing our own image.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I’m more worried about the baby and those nails!!! I do not have that kind of finger dexterity to avoid gashes and gouges. If I had those nails, ER visits would be a regular occurrence for those around me. Short rounded nails are best for me. I do respect that she lives her life so fearlessly.


Me too!  Those long nails are scary, I'd stab myself in the eye for sure.  I keep my nails super short; my manicurist used to ask "are you sure, that's very short."  I would always say yes, so now, she just smiles lovingly and says "Short, right?  Just checking."    

On the up side for having short nails... 
I could challenge Cardi B to a typing contest!  I bet I could type twice as fast as her, with 99% accuracy!


----------



## BigAkoya

Safa said:


> It's funny -- she's wearing the BA magic I struggle with so much and although I'm sure I am probably almost a foot taller than she is, it looks great and not giant on her the way it feels on me. The pairing with the 10 is great and I'm glad to be gratified in my onyx + BA combo choice


I think it's because she is showing so much skin.  It tends to neutralize and downplay the Magic a bit.  If she were wearing a simple white long sleeve round neck tee, the Magic would scream.  It's how you pair it and the background the pieces lay on which gives very different looks.  

For a 10, I think 10s look the best against skin, not over a round neckline which it competes against that neckline.  Lots of options to play with to see which you like the best.


----------



## DeryaHm

BigAkoya said:


> I think it's because she is showing so much skin.  It tends to neutralize and downplay the Magic a bit.  If she were wearing a simple white long sleeve round neck tee, the Magic would scream.  It's how you pair it and the background the pieces lay on which gives very different looks.
> 
> For a 10, I think 10s look the best against skin, not over a round neckline which it competes against that neckline.  Lots of options to play with to see which you like the best.



I don’t make the choices  but I doubt I’d be a 10 person. I love 20s, but the 10 doesn’t excite me so I’ve never even tried one. I’ll have to try the magic with a top or dress that shows more skin now that it’s (finally!) starting to warm up


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> On latest season of Selling Sunset, Chelsea the new agent wears a lot of VCA. She is often in the extra large YG frivole pendant, plus earrings, rings, RG sweet 16 motif, etc. Quite riveting to watch her accessories!
> View attachment 5389173


Yes saw this. Maybe that pendant is substantial. Saw the HP and the sweet 16, and I think I spied earrings too.


----------



## missie1

cyoo1234 said:


> Cardi B and her family with a family of VCA.  Wowza!!!
> 
> 
> Link:



I actually loved the second pic which showed Offsets wrist were he’s wearing magic bracelet stacked with more pieces.


----------



## snnysmm

Safa said:


> It's funny -- she's wearing the BA magic I struggle with so much and although I'm sure I am probably almost a foot taller than she is, it looks great and not giant on her the way it feels on me. The pairing with the 10 is great and I'm glad to be gratified in my onyx + BA combo choice



I have the same magic, but I never layer with it.  I just wear it long (I like long necklaces lol) and it’s always against a white tee.  I need ideas lol.

I think I will try this look next time I am at the boutique, but something tells me I won’t be able to pull off this look lol.  The only time I ever liked layering jewelry was when I layered a 20 motif like a choker (but is this layering if it’s technically one piece?).

But I am biased.  I love 20 motifs and I am hoping to get a 20 motif MOP next year, thanks to @BigAkoya ‘s sage advice!

Since we have the same magic and I ever wear it one way, maybe we can share ideas if any of them turn out looking good! Lol


----------



## snnysmm

missie1 said:


> I actually loved the second pic which showed Offsets wrist were he’s wearing magic bracelet stacked with more pieces.



I could never pull off this look, but I just think they all look so good lol.


----------



## Happyish

nightbefore said:


> This photo actually made me reconsider my “matchy-matchy”ness for building alhambra sets. Maybe it is better to mix and match to not look like a VCA billboard.


Yes but . . . if you notice, the bracelets are all carefully styled. Her arm is on the horizontal and they're evenly spaced. The minute she puts her hand down, they turn into one large jumble, not to mention, scratches galore. Having one piece rub against another is exactly what a jeweler would tell you not to do.


----------



## nightbefore

Happyish said:


> Yes but . . . if you notice, the bracelets are all carefully styled. Her arm is on the horizontal and they're evenly spaced. The minute she puts her hand down, they turn into one large jumble, not to mention, scratches galore. Having one piece rub against another is exactly what a jeweler would tell you not to do.


Exactly. I can’t even stack 2 alhambra bracelets because it looks a bit busy for my eye but that’s my personal opinion. I know there are also some people who prefer only to stack chain bracelets or bangles together. For me 2 different style of bracelets/bangles would look better (love+alhambra, alhambra+perlee etc). I think on the action thread I loved how you combined two 20s and match them with perlee earrings instead of alhambra earrings. For me that is much cleaner/stylish look than going all alhambra (I would call myself slightly matchy matchy). Single motif pendant is another story though, that one I would combine with vintage or sweet Alhambra  earrings. I should stop hijacking the thread


----------



## Happyish

Melanie Thierry
A 16 and a 20!


----------



## Happyish

Camilla and her Malachite. With all the drop-dead jewelry she owns, it's fun to see her choose VCA Alhambra for an event. Also, I'm sure this is her own, and avoids any need to borrow from the Crown Jewels, not that she doesn't have a magnificent collection in her own right.


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> I’m more worried about the baby and those nails!!! I do not have that kind of finger dexterity to avoid gashes and gouges. If I had those nails, ER visits would be a regular occurrence for those around me. Short rounded nails are best for me. I do respect that she lives her life so fearlessly.


I'm sure a nanny helps avoid that pesky nail issue.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happyish said:


> Melanie Thierry
> A 16 and a 20!


This is one of my favorite VCA images ever. She is so beautifu!!!


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> This is one of my favorite VCA images ever. She is so beautifu!!!


Her eyes! 
It's also interesting that she's not wearing any earrings, Alhambra or otherwise. 
Less is more.


----------



## rosebean

Happyish said:


> Her eyes!
> It's also interesting that she's not wearing any earrings, Alhambra or otherwise.
> Less is more.


she is beautiful indeed. 
I thought she is wearing something on her ear, but cannot quite figure out what it is.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Camilla and her Malachite. With all the drop-dead jewelry she owns, it's fun to see her choose VCA Alhambra for an event. Also, I'm sure this is her own, and avoids any need to borrow from the Crown Jewels, not that she doesn't have a magnificent collection in her own right.
> 
> View attachment 5395019


She is a huge fan of VCA and wears a lot of their clips.  She also has the fabulous Snowflake pendant and matching earrings.  They are gorgeous on her.


----------



## BigAkoya

Camilla and her gorgeous Snowflake set.


----------



## BigAkoya

Her Magic pave earrings...


----------



## BigAkoya

Something blue... 
Her pieces go on and on...


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Something blue...
> Her pieces go on and on...
> 
> View attachment 5395534


I had not seen the blue agate on her before! She has some beautiful pieces!

Here's an article about many pieces of her jewelry including some VCA:









						Duchess of Dazzle: How Camilla's amassed a treasure trove of jewels
					

The Duchess of Cornwall has built up an enviable jewellery collection and, as this week has shown, enjoys nothing more than showing it off.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I had not seen the blue agate on her before! She has some beautiful pieces!


Yes she has a nice collection.  However, not too many long necklaces.  Royals seem to rarely wear long necklaces though; they tend to prefer short collar necklaces as it shows better in photos which they are very aware they are always on camera. 

Here is some of her pins... 
One day, I was reading about royal jewelry and was googling for hours on the big parures (their emeralds, rubies, sapphires)   
That's how I discovered Camilla wears a lot of VCA with her casual wear (e.g. when tiaras are not required for dinner)    

Her engagement ring is nice too, 5 carat emerald flanked with baguettes.  I'll post a photo here (hope I don't get banned for posting a non-VCA photo).


----------



## doloresmia

BigAkoya said:


> Her Magic pave earrings...
> 
> View attachment 5395532



beautiful! BA - Thanks for posting someone with a real face! Love how she has aged


----------



## purseinsanity

cyoo1234 said:


> Cardi B and her family with a family of VCA.  Wowza!!!
> 
> 
> Link:



Klassy with a K.    Just 'cause you have it, you flaunt it?  ALL at once??  Once a baby?  How tacky can you get?


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> Yes she has a nice collection.  However, not too many long necklaces.  Royals seem to rarely wear long necklaces though; they tend to prefer short collar necklaces as it shows better in photos which they are very aware they are always on camera.
> 
> Here is some of her pins...
> One day, I was reading about royal jewelry and was googling for hours on the big parures (their emeralds, rubies, sapphires)
> That's how I discovered Camilla wears a lot of VCA with her casual wear (e.g. when tiaras are not required for dinner)
> 
> Her engagement ring is nice too, 5 carat emerald flanked with baguettes.  I'll post a photo here (hope I don't get banned for posting a non-VCA photo).
> View attachment 5395541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395547


I have posted this before, but here is a fun read about the Duchess and some her VCA, including animal brooches.








						Duchess Camilla collects these £6000 jewels - and her choices are adorable
					

The Duchess of Cornwall has a beautiful jewellery collection, and among her most captivating pieces are her Van Cleef & Arpels 'Lucky Animals' brooches - see them here




					www.google.com


----------



## DR2014

BigAkoya said:


> Something blue...
> Her pieces go on and on...
> 
> View attachment 5395534


Can anyone i.d. the bracelet above the VCA? Looks like gold chain with heart shaped stations? Thanks.


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> Something blue...
> Her pieces go on and on...
> 
> View attachment 5395534



Ooh, I didn't know she had agate. She wears it well. She wore VCA at William's wedding too I think. Cosmos maybe?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just binged Bling Empire Season 2.  Pics I saw on TV and googled. I missed pace the butterfly on Cherie in the first episode. The pendant watch is not her.


----------



## BigAkoya

mikimoto007 said:


> Ooh, I didn't know she had agate. She wears it well. She wore VCA at William's wedding too I think. Cosmos maybe?


Yes, she does have Cosmos, you have a good memory.  She has the Cosmos clips and earrings. 
From Her Majesty's Jewel Vault: The Duchess of Cornwall’s Cosmos Clip Brooches and Earrings (queensjewelvault.blogspot.com)

I'm like a lurker of royal big bling jewelry and their matching sets.  It gives me inspiration for my commoner's version.    
For kicks... this is my favorite royal piece... The Vladimir Emerald Tiara.  It is shown here with her emerald set. 
Queen Elizabeth’s never-before-seen emerald necklace just made its royal debut - Vogue Australia


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, she does have Cosmos, you have a good memory.  She has the Cosmos clips and earrings.
> From Her Majesty's Jewel Vault: The Duchess of Cornwall’s Cosmos Clip Brooches and Earrings (queensjewelvault.blogspot.com)
> 
> I'm like a lurker of royal big bling jewelry and their matching sets.  It gives me inspiration for my commoner's version.
> For kicks... this is my favorite royal piece... The Vladimir Emerald Tiara.  It is shown here with her emerald set.
> Queen Elizabeth’s never-before-seen emerald necklace just made its royal debut - Vogue Australia



I love how she wears the brooches in twos. Looks more organic or something.

I love the Valdimir - but have you seen the Cambridge emeralds? I'm in love with that setting. Loved the Grenville emerald tiara as well....just for day to day errands....


----------



## BigAkoya

mikimoto007 said:


> I love how she wears the brooches in twos. Looks more organic or something.
> 
> I love the Valdimir - but have you seen the Cambridge emeralds? I'm in love with that setting. Loved the Grenville emerald tiara as well....just for day to day errands....


Yes, some people just wear brooches so naturally, like scarf people too (both, which I look like I'm trying too hard when I wear either). 

I love the Cambridge emeralds too.  I am a big colored gemstone fan, especially emeralds. 
I am not sure where you live, but if you ever go to London, Queen Victoria's emerald tiara is now on display. 
There was an exhibition that displayed her emerald set.  I flew to see it (I live in the US), and it was magnificent.  The tiara and other pieces (not all) are now on "permanent loan" at Kensington Palace in case you are interested.  It is worth going to stare at.  I toured the palace and went back twice (before lunch & after lunch) to stare at those emeralds; the security guard probably thought I was planning a heist.     

Here is a link that announced the exhibition I went to that shows the gorgeous tiara.  The emerald tiara and a few other pieces are still on display.
Queen Victoria and historic jewels exhibition review Kensington Palace | The Jewellery Editor


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, some people just wear brooches so naturally, like scarf people too (both, which I look like I'm trying too hard when I wear either).
> 
> I love the Cambridge emeralds too.  I am a big colored gemstone fan, especially emeralds.
> I am not sure where you live, but if you ever go to London, Queen Victoria's emerald tiara is now on display.
> There was an exhibition that displayed her emerald set.  I flew to see it (I live in the US), and it was magnificent.  The tiara and other pieces (not all) are now on "permanent loan" at Kensington Palace in case you are interested.  It is worth going to stare at.  I toured the palace and went back twice (before lunch & after lunch) to stare at those emeralds; the security guard probably thought I was planning a heist.
> 
> Here is a link that announced the exhibition I went to that shows the gorgeous tiara.  The emerald tiara and a few other pieces are still on display.
> Queen Victoria and historic jewels exhibition review Kensington Palace | The Jewellery Editor



Yes, I too wish I was a scarf and a brooch person! 

I'm actually heading to London for jubilee in 3 weeks or so, so I must look this up!


----------



## BigAkoya

mikimoto007 said:


> Yes, I too wish I was a scarf and a brooch person!
> 
> I'm actually heading to London for jubilee in 3 weeks or so, so I must look this up!


Oh right... you said that earlier.. I forgot.
I was just there in London as I mentioned in the other post, and I ODed on Jubilee souvenirs.
Since you also love bling.. I want to share the two books I got in addition to the other Jubilee souvenirs at the Royal Shop.
You can ship too for a fee.. I bought tea ware, these books, and other stuff, so I shipped most of it back to the US (except my Jubilee fruitcake!)       I am so excited for you!  This is your second Jubilee too as I recall!  

I think you might like these two books:
Platinum Jubilee The Queen: 70 Glorious Years (royalcollectionshop.co.uk)

Diamonds: The Queen's Collection (royalcollectionshop.co.uk)


----------



## chiaoapple

EpiFanatic said:


> Just binged Bling Empire Season 2.  Pics I saw on TV and googled. I missed pace the butterfly on Cherie in the first episode. The pendant watch is not her.


Omg I binged it too and was noting the pieces on Cherie and Mimi (the one wearing the pendant watch). I have never seen the pendant watch “in action” so it was super interesting to see it on her. I tried on the carnelian version and my SA was super keen on me getting it, and while it really was beautiful (loved the thickness of it as well), I cannot get over the mental block of wearing a clock on neck!


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> Omg I binged it too and was noting the pieces on Cherie and Mimi (the one wearing the pendant watch). I have never seen the pendant watch “in action” so it was super interesting to see it on her. I tried on the carnelian version and my SA was super keen on me getting it, and while it really was beautiful (loved the thickness of it as well), I cannot get over the mental block of wearing a clock on neck!


Yup. It’s a no for me too. It’s too Flava Flav.  But good for those who can rock it.


----------



## BigAkoya

mikimoto007 said:


> Yes, I too wish I was a scarf and a brooch person!
> 
> I'm actually heading to London for jubilee in 3 weeks or so, so I must look this up!


Apologies for going off topic, but this sort of applies here as it is bling (if I disappear from TPF one day, I probably got banned for oversharing  )

For folks near London...

@mikimoto007 this is for you!  A "Royalty and their Bling" exhibition for the Jubilee.   OMG!    
And you are going to be there!     It says Queen's Victoria's emerald tiara at Kensington is now temporarily part of this exhibition:

To Di For: Lady Diana’s Tiara Stars In Sotheby’s Exhibition – JCK (jckonline.com)


----------



## wisconsin

BigAkoya said:


> Apologies for going off topic, but this sort of applies here as it is bling (if I disappear from TPF one day, I probably got banned for oversharing  )
> 
> For folks near London...
> 
> @mikimoto007 this is for you!  A "Royalty and their Bling" exhibition for the Jubilee.   OMG!
> And you are going to be there!     It says Queen's Victoria's emerald tiara at Kensington is now temporarily part of this exhibition:
> 
> To Di For: Lady Diana’s Tiara Stars In Sotheby’s Exhibition – JCK (jckonline.com)


I thought the purse forum was paying you to post.if not, they should


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> Apologies for going off topic, but this sort of applies here as it is bling (if I disappear from TPF one day, I probably got banned for oversharing  )
> 
> For folks near London...
> 
> @mikimoto007 this is for you!  A "Royalty and their Bling" exhibition for the Jubilee.   OMG!
> And you are going to be there!     It says Queen's Victoria's emerald tiara at Kensington is now temporarily part of this exhibition:
> 
> To Di For: Lady Diana’s Tiara Stars In Sotheby’s Exhibition – JCK (jckonline.com)




Ooh I'm so excited for this!!!! Thank you!


----------



## rosebean

I saw this on the TV today. I haven’t seen them on anyone before, very pretty!


----------



## candymonstr

J-Hope of BTS wearing the yellow gold onyx Alhambra bracelet


----------



## md1986

LeBron with the bracelets.


----------



## DS2006

Here's a good one! Johnny Depp's attorney, Camille Vasquez


----------



## couturequeen

Heart Evangelista


----------



## EpiFanatic

couturequeen said:


> Heart Evangelista


Girl’s got style. Love how she wore all black to show off that pave cosmos.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Camilla with Prince Charles at the “Party at the Palace” as part of the Queen’s jubilee weekend festivities


----------



## TankerToad

Cosmopolitan said:


> Camilla with Prince Charles at the “Party at the Palace” as part of the Queen’s jubilee weekend festivities
> 
> View attachment 5418886


Are those pave ?


----------



## mikimoto007

TankerToad said:


> Are those pave ?



They are - she wears them a fair bit.


----------



## DS2006

Camilla has on a gorgeous outfit to go with those pave earrings! Good for her for wearing them! I think the royals hold back on jewels these days to not offend the public, and for those of us who love jewelry, it's a sad thing!


----------



## snnysmm

Camilla also wore her blue agate bracelet the day before.  I saw it on TV, but I wonder if anyone has good pictures.  I love that she wears this piece often.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Camilla has on a gorgeous outfit to go with those pave earrings! Good for her for wearing them! I think the royals hold back on jewels these days to not offend the public, and for those of us who love jewelry, it's a sad thing!


I totally agree with you.  Camilla (and other royals) have such awesome jewelry.  However, they have to save their "nicer" pieces for formal wear otherwise, they will get heavily criticized for "showing off" if they wore them as everyday jewelry.  

If I had bling like the royals, I'd wear my bling all the time, with my shorts! 
Even Kate can't wear her Magic set casually. I think she would look great in her set with jeans.


----------



## wisconsin

BigAkoya said:


> I totally agree with you.  Camilla (and other royals) have such awesome jewelry.  However, they have to save their "nicer" pieces for formal wear otherwise, they will get heavily criticized for "showing off" if they wore them as everyday jewelry.
> 
> If I had bling like the royals, I'd wear my bling all the time, with my shorts!
> Even Kate can't wear her Magic set casually. I think she would look great in her set with jeans.


Agree.That’s a tough piece to wear casually for me and I bought it because of Kate albeit in WG. She could carry it off casually so beautifully with her height and stature.


----------



## Karrrak

Cardi B with her bracelets! I think it's kinda cool to see someone go all out. I like to appreciate all styles even if it's the opposite of my own.


----------



## tenshix

Karrrak said:


> Cardi B with her bracelets! I think it's kinda cool to see someone go all out. I like to appreciate all styles even if it's the opposite of my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421860
> View attachment 5421861



It suits her but I wish she would adjust the length of the bracelets instead of leaving one motif dangling! I’m sure as a celeb they would do an overnight adjustment for her.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, she does have Cosmos, you have a good memory.  She has the Cosmos clips and earrings.
> From Her Majesty's Jewel Vault: The Duchess of Cornwall’s Cosmos Clip Brooches and Earrings (queensjewelvault.blogspot.com)
> 
> I'm like a lurker of royal big bling jewelry and their matching sets.  It gives me inspiration for my commoner's version.
> For kicks... this is my favorite royal piece... The Vladimir Emerald Tiara.  It is shown here with her emerald set.
> Queen Elizabeth’s never-before-seen emerald necklace just made its royal debut - Vogue Australia


Camilla also has the Snowflake(s) . . .


----------



## saligator

How does CardiB fasten those bracelets with those fingernails? I can't even do it with my short ones!


----------



## tenshix

saligator said:


> How does CardiB fasten those bracelets with those fingernails? I can't even do it with my short ones!



Hahaha same here, I assume she has her personal assistant or stylist to help


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Camille vasquez with her onyx five motif i’ll try to find a better close up


----------



## DS2006

Opaldreamz888 said:


> Camille vasquez with her onyx five motif i’ll try to find a better close up


I posted a close up on page 60!


----------



## saligator

DS2006 said:


> I posted a close up on page 60!



That one looked like GMOP to me, no? Is it Onyx?


----------



## DS2006

saligator said:


> That one looked like GMOP to me, no? Is it Onyx?


It does to me, too, but others have said it is yg onyx from other pictures, apparently! Must be the lighting.


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> It suits her but I wish she would adjust the length of the bracelets instead of leaving one motif dangling! I’m sure as a celeb they would do an overnight adjustment for her.


I honestly wonder if VCA loaned her all these pieces to "try it out" just to get free advertising.  This is especially since she posted that photo of her family wearing Alhambra plastered everywhere.
Cardi B is so fashion conscious and likes to look perfect.  Everything she wears is very orchestrated, and things are an exact fit with her (e.g. her bangs precisely right at the top of her eyebrows).  I am very surprised she would let her bracelets dangle like that unless VCA has loaned them to her.

Not to mention... why only Alhambra colored stones?
Why not wear Magic pave bling?  Cardi B to me is 100% Magic pave pieces everywhere... three Magic pave motif earrings, Magic pave pendant, Magic pave 6 motif, that's her.
The cynic in me says VCA is loaning these pieces to her.  I bet she'll stop wearing them in a few months when she has to give them back.    

Contrast that to Mariah who is truly a VCA lover.  She blings out in the pave pieces as I expect her to.
You know these pieces are hers.


----------



## doloresmia

BigAkoya said:


> I honestly wonder if VCA loaned her all these pieces to "try it out" just to get free advertising.  This is especially since she posted that photo of her family wearing Alhambra plastered everywhere.
> Cardi B is so fashion conscious and likes to look perfect.  Everything she wears is very orchestrated, and things are an exact fit with her (e.g. her bangs precisely right at the top of her eyebrows).  I am very surprised she would let her bracelets dangle like that unless VCA has loaned them to her.
> 
> Not to mention... why only Alhambra colored stones?
> Why not wear Magic pave bling?  Cardi B to me is 100% Magic pave pieces everywhere... three Magic pave motif earrings, Magic pave pendant, Magic pave 6 motif, that's her.
> The cynic in me says VCA is loaning these pieces to her.  I bet she'll stop wearing them in a few months when she has to give them back.
> 
> Contrast that to Mariah who is truly a VCA lover.  She blings out in the pave pieces as I expect her to.
> You know these pieces are hers.



There was a story in either the WSJ or NYT about Cardi's stylist. Basically Cardi saw a VCA alhambra bracelet and asked for one in every color.... and got them.... and we got that striking picture of her and her family in VCA


----------



## BigAkoya

doloresmia said:


> There was a story in either the WSJ or NYT about Cardi's stylist. Basically Cardi saw a VCA alhambra bracelet and asked for one in every color.... and got them.... and we got that beautiful picture of her and her family in VCA


Oh, thanks!  I did not know that.  Well, since the pieces are hers, my guess is she's addicted now.
VA stones are her beginner stuff.  Which means... wait a few months, I hope we see more photos, but this time, it will be her in all her glory with Magic pave!  I'm betting on that!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Oh, thanks!  I did not know that.  Well, since the pieces are hers, my guess is she's addicted now.
> VA stones are her beginner stuff.  Which means... wait a few months, I hope we see more photos, but this time, it will be her in all her glory with Magic pave!  I'm betting on that!



Agreed can’t wait to see her in all the blingy pavè pieces!


----------



## Minich

Barbara Broccoli receiving her CBE wearing carnelian + guilloche


----------



## zlauren

Minich said:


> Barbara Broccoli receiving her CBE wearing carnelian + guilloche
> 
> View attachment 5433130



It took me a moment to spot the VCA! You have good eyes!


----------



## nightbefore

I am not sure if this was already shared or not @BigAkoya Liv Tyler with double clovers with 3 row


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> I am not sure if this was already shared or not @BigAkoya Liv Tyler with double clovers with 3 row


Thank you!  I really like the double Clover as it gives the look a bit more width yet with two Clovers, it can look a bit like one wide bangle which is what I like.  

It's definitely on my list to try two once inventory comes back.  Maybe I can live with the jingle.     
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## saligator

Camilla out with a Blue Agate VA bracelet:


----------



## saligator

Camilla again in what looks like the same bracelet. I think she keeps things on for a few days, perhaps?


----------



## saligator

Third time, same bracelet. She must pick a stack for the week or something.
This was the closest photo I could find.


----------



## saligator

An unidentified "neck" on Victoria Beckham's tender, wearing a 10 motif YG MOP VA


----------



## Bisoux78

saligator said:


> Camilla again in what looks like the same bracelet. I think she keeps things on for a few days, perhaps?
> 
> View attachment 5538840


Ain't nothing wrong with that!...lol. I personally wear the same VCA necklace several days in a row...it's tedious to clean, put back then take out a new piece every day (for me at least).


----------



## cali_to_ny

Political Commentator S.E. Cupp


----------



## eletons

Not sure if this has been posted yet but here it is. Adele with two 5 motif bracelets, one in Carnelian, another in onyx.


----------



## kalansma

twigski said:


> I thought I'd start a thread so we can share pics of celebrities who  VCA too!
> ~Reese w/onyx 20 motif vintage yg necklace
> ~Misha w/onyx & mop vintage bracelets
> ~Cameron w/turquoise 10 mofit yg necklace (I can't tell if she has a 20 motif all yg wrapped around twice or they are 2 of the 10 motif
> ~Mariah w/mop magic necklace & earrings
> ~Sharon(hard to tell possibly the mop magic but it also looks like she has one onyx shoeing in the front?)


Wow


----------



## lxrac

You favorite Lebron James rocking a couple of alhambras. Yayyyyy go LJ!


----------



## BIRKINBABY416

lxrac said:


> You favorite Lebron James rocking a couple of alhambras. Yayyyyy go LJ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592553


Blue Agate, Tigers eye and onyx with diamonds... I also think I see a perlee single row diamond ring ! love  to see guys wearing it more!


----------



## lxrac

BIRKINBABY416 said:


> Blue Agate, Tigers eye and onyx with diamonds... I also think I see a perlee single row diamond ring ! love  to see guys wearing it more!


I agree guys should wear it more, they immediately think they are shaped as flowers, they're actually clover leafs.


----------



## BIRKINBABY416

lxrac said:


> I agree guys should wear it more, they immediately think they are shaped as flowers, they're actually clover leafs.


Fun Fact! Van Cleef originally created the perlee clover bracelets for men :0)


----------



## lxrac

ANOTHER GUY!
Your favorite artist, Drake/champagnepapi wearing VCA


----------



## TankerToad

Alhambra


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> Alhambra
> 
> View attachment 5606652


Her earrings confused me at first! I thought she had snagged the magic chalcedony spotted by @EpiFanatic (kidding), but they appeared to be set in YG/PG! Luckily, she wears them in a lot of her photos, possibly just very blue/cool-toned magic mother of pearl, in yellow gold, with the older style setting? With a short magic MOP; but in YG? In an older setting? Now I am confused again! In any case, I am a big fan of the magic size.


----------



## BigAkoya

Blue agate bracelet.


----------



## saligator

I think Camilla just wears this stack most of the time. Another photo from today:


----------



## DR2014

saligator said:


> I think Camilla just wears this stack most of the time. Another photo from today:
> 
> View attachment 5609233


Can anyone id the other bracelet she is wearing (not the VCA)? Thanks!!


----------



## saligator

DR2014 said:


> Can anyone id the other bracelet she is wearing (not the VCA)? Thanks!!


Here's a very good close-up of the stack today:


----------



## DR2014

saligator said:


> Here's a very good close-up of the stack today:
> 
> View attachment 5612534


Thank you! It's the first bracelet, closest to her hand, that I always see and want to know about. I've searched a few times, but can't find an id. It looks like heart shaped motifs, yes?


----------



## BigAkoya

DR2014 said:


> Thank you! It's the first bracelet, closest to her hand, that I always see and want to know about. I've searched a few times, but can't find an id. It looks like heart shaped motifs, yes?


I think that's the heart bracelet then Prince Charles gave Camilla for their 16th wedding anniversary.
It is referenced here:  https://www.hellomagazine.com/fashi...-cornwall-heart-bracelet-wedding-anniversary/

You could try Asprey or Garrard or other London jewelers that carry the Royal Warrant if you really want that exact piece (assuming it is a stock piece).

My guess is Charles commissioned the piece.  I can't imagine he would purchase a stock piece for an anniversary gift.

Here is the list of Royal Warrants given to jewelers (there are about 20).  Be sure to check the Royal Warrants issued by Prince Charles, not Queen Elizabeth.  That would be my bet.
Good luck; I hope you find it or something similar!






						Search Members' Directory | Royal Warrant Holders Association
					






					www.royalwarrant.org


----------



## DR2014

BigAkoya said:


> I think that's the heart bracelet then Prince Charles gave Camilla for their 16th wedding anniversary.
> It is referenced here:  https://www.hellomagazine.com/fashi...-cornwall-heart-bracelet-wedding-anniversary/
> 
> You could try Asprey or Garrard or other London jewelers that carry the Royal Warrant if you really want that exact piece (assuming it is a stock piece).
> 
> My guess is Charles commissioned the piece.  I can't imagine he would purchase a stock piece for an anniversary gift.
> 
> Here is the list of Royal Warrants given to jewelers (there are about 20).  Be sure to check the Royal Warrants issued by Prince Charles, not Queen Elizabeth.  That would be my bet.
> Good luck; I hope you find it or something similar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search Members' Directory | Royal Warrant Holders Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.royalwarrant.org


Thank you, @BigAkoya ! I appreciate it! You are undoubtedly right, he probably did commission it, I hadn't thought of that. In any event, I am going to check the jewelers with Royal Warrants because it will be fun and interesting.


----------



## purseinsanity

lxrac said:


> ANOTHER GUY!
> Your favorite artist, Drake/champagnepapi wearing VCA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596179


It's driving me crazy that his pave are flipped over so you see more of the backs than the fronts!


----------



## BigAkoya

DR2014 said:


> Thank you, @BigAkoya ! I appreciate it! You are undoubtedly right, he probably did commission it, I hadn't thought of that. In any event, I am going to check the jewelers with Royal Warrants because it will be fun and interesting.


Not that a Royal Warrants matter to most of the world, but it would be fun to see if King Charles grants Camilla the ability to issue warrants (only the reigning monarch can grant).  If Charles does grant Camilla (as the Queen granted Prince Philip), I wonder if VCA will be on the list given Camilla is such a VCA lover!    

With Camilla's love of VCA and Kate's relatively new VCA Magic set, I bet there will be an increase in interest for VCA in the UK.


----------



## DR2014

BigAkoya said:


> Not that a Royal Warrants matter to most of the world, but it would be fun to see if King Charles grants Camilla the ability to issue warrants (only the reigning monarch can grant).  If Charles does grant Camilla (as the Queen granted Prince Philip), I wonder if VCA will be on the list given Camilla is such a VCA lover!
> 
> With Camilla's love of VCA and Kate's relatively new VCA Magic set, I bet there will be an increase in interest for VCA in the UK.


I bet you are right and that would be fun to see!


----------



## jenayb

Sharon Osbourne with her 16 motif.  (Sorry, horrid pic! )


----------



## shyla14

BigAkoya said:


> I think that's the heart bracelet then Prince Charles gave Camilla for their 16th wedding anniversary.
> It is referenced here:  https://www.hellomagazine.com/fashi...-cornwall-heart-bracelet-wedding-anniversary/
> 
> You could try Asprey or Garrard or other London jewelers that carry the Royal Warrant if you really want that exact piece (assuming it is a stock piece).
> 
> My guess is Charles commissioned the piece.  I can't imagine he would purchase a stock piece for an anniversary gift.
> 
> Here is the list of Royal Warrants given to jewelers (there are about 20).  Be sure to check the Royal Warrants issued by Prince Charles, not Queen Elizabeth.  That would be my bet.
> Good luck; I hope you find it or something similar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search Members' Directory | Royal Warrant Holders Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.royalwarrant.org


Who needs Google or Wiki if you have @BigAkoya ! Thank you BA.


----------



## allanrvj

Filipino actress Maricel Soriano with a Magic Alhambra long necklace, yellow gold and... I don't know what it is because it looks navy/violet on some angles, black on some. I'm not sure if agate can get this dark or if it's just onyx.


----------



## BigAkoya

allanrvj said:


> Filipino actress Maricel Soriano with a Magic Alhambra long necklace, yellow gold and... I don't know what it is because it looks navy/violet on some angles, black on some. I'm not sure if agate can get this dark or if it's just onyx.
> View attachment 5617230
> View attachment 5617231


I don't think it's authentic.  It might be an inspired piece.
It's worn short, but the true short pendant is attached to the chain, not on a bale.
So... her pendant is definitely not the Magic short version 

That leaves the Magic long pendant, but again, it's off.
Her pendant has a gold metal disk under the Alhambra motif (which looks a bit too round to me).
Plus, the Magic long pendant has a bale attached to the top of the motif.  Hers does not.  It seems her bale is attached to the metal gold "coin/disk" under the motif.  The motif seems to be sitting on top of the coin/disk (your second photo).

It could be real and just a bad photo.  My bet is that it's an inspired piece given it has the gold coin/disk under the motif.


----------



## allanrvj

BigAkoya said:


> I don't think it's authentic.  It might be an inspired piece.
> It's worn short, but the true short pendant is attached to the chain, not on a bale.
> So... her pendant is definitely not the Magic short version
> 
> That leaves the Magic long pendant, but again, it's off.
> Her pendant has a gold metal disk under the Alhambra motif (which looks a bit too round to me).
> Plus, the Magic long pendant has a bale attached to the top of the motif.  Hers does not.  It seems her bale is attached to the metal gold "coin/disk" under the motif.  The motif seems to be sitting on top of the coin/disk (your second photo).
> 
> It could be real and just a bad photo.  My bet is that it's an inspired piece given it has the gold coin/disk under the motif.


I can see that now. Probably inspired, yes. I have a lot to learn!


----------



## allanrvj

Rich the Kid, VA earrings and bracelet


----------



## Tyler_JP

Princess Caroline of Monaco... VC&A earrings (possibly ring, too?) and a Cartier Love bracelet.


----------



## allanrvj

Japanese YouTuber Chika with a Vintage Alhambra pendant


----------



## BigAkoya

Queen Camilla is going to get everyone excited about VCA!   I see the blue agate bracelet and her Snowflake pendant.
Royalty is going to keep the high jewelry houses busy with their comissions of new tiaras and parures in preparation for King Charles' coronation.

If I were to be invited to the coronation, I would commission VCA to create an emerald tiara for moi.  Of course, I would need a matching emerald parure.. necklace, earrings, and make that two bracelets please.    

I can't wait to see all the bling worn by royalty and heads of state for his coronation.


----------



## allanrvj

Adele




I love that the alhambra line is so casual that to the untrained eye it just looks like a fun, colorful bracelet


----------



## allanrvj

Kai Bent-Lee (YouTube sensation, restaurateur, Drake’s friend lol)


----------



## liliBuo

Tyler_JP said:


> Princess Caroline of Monaco... VC&A earrings (possibly ring, too?) and a Cartier Love bracelet.



I love these type of archives.. it really gives you an idea of true timeless pieces that are as relevant today as 30+ years ago.


----------



## cafecreme15

Queen Camilla wearing blue agate bracelet:


----------



## Enchantingsummer

cafecreme15 said:


> Queen Camilla wearing blue agate bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 5632549


Stunning! Is the medallion she’s wearing VCA ?


----------



## SouthTampa

Queen Camilla has another reason to be called “queen”.   What a 
collection.   









						Queen Camilla's Van Cleef & Arpels Jewelry Collection
					

Queen Camilla already had an impressive collection of jewels at her disposal before her husband's accession, and though that collection will surely grow in the coming years and months, I expect we'll continue to see




					www.thecourtjeweller.com


----------



## wisconsin

SouthTampa said:


> Queen Camilla has another reason to be called “queen”.   What a
> collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Camilla's Van Cleef & Arpels Jewelry Collection
> 
> 
> Queen Camilla already had an impressive collection of jewels at her disposal before her husband's accession, and though that collection will surely grow in the coming years and months, I expect we'll continue to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thecourtjeweller.com


The comments are not so good. I love that Camilla wears what she likes whether it’s “mass market stuff.”


----------



## BigAkoya

SouthTampa said:


> Queen Camilla has another reason to be called “queen”.   What a
> collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Camilla's Van Cleef & Arpels Jewelry Collection
> 
> 
> Queen Camilla already had an impressive collection of jewels at her disposal before her husband's accession, and though that collection will surely grow in the coming years and months, I expect we'll continue to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thecourtjeweller.com


The photos were awesome!   My favorite pieces of hers are the snowflake set and the dragonfly clips.  
But gah... her arm and all those chain bracelets... I want to hop over there and help her detangle that mess!  
As is often said, how one wear jewelry is 100% preference, and she has so many looks.   

I see she has a lot of animal clips; she's definitely a brooch lady.  
Your post inspired me... I'm going to wear my panda as a brooch and give it a shot!    

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

wisconsin said:


> The comments are not so good. I love that Camilla wears what she likes whether it’s “mass market stuff.”


There are always naysayers when it comes to paying big money for luxury brand items... 
You either drink the luxury brand Kool-Aid or not.  I drank it, and I'm drunk!


----------



## allanrvj

wisconsin said:


> The comments are not so good. I love that Camilla wears what she likes whether it’s “mass market stuff.”


Comments section are not always a good place, although I found it funny that someone described VCA as "mall jewelry". They sound really bitter 

I do like her brooch collection. Cute animals


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> The photos were awesome!   My favorite pieces of hers are the snowflake set and the dragonfly clips.
> But gah... her arm and all those chain bracelets... I want to hop over there and help her detangle that mess!
> As is often said, how one wear jewelry is 100% preference, and she has so many looks.
> 
> I see she has a lot of animal clips; she's definitely a brooch lady.
> Your post inspired me... I'm going to wear my panda as a brooch and give it a shot!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!


This was posted before, but a little puff-piece article and video about Camilla and her animal brooches.








						Duchess Camilla collects these £6000 jewels - and her choices are adorable
					

The Duchess of Cornwall has a beautiful jewellery collection, and among her most captivating pieces are her Van Cleef & Arpels 'Lucky Animals' brooches - see them here




					www.google.com


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> This was posted before, but a little puff-piece article and video about Camilla and her animal brooches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duchess Camilla collects these £6000 jewels - and her choices are adorable
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cornwall has a beautiful jewellery collection, and among her most captivating pieces are her Van Cleef & Arpels 'Lucky Animals' brooches - see them here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633007


Thank you, this was great!  I like two pins worn together like the way she does.  I hope another WG one comes out... I'm voting for a zebra to go with my panda... staying with the exotic black & white animals theme. 

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## JulesB68

wisconsin said:


> The comments are not so good. I love that Camilla wears what she likes whether it’s “mass market stuff.”


Agreed. I love that she could wear anything and yet chooses so often to wear this "mass-market stuff". I love that she wears it in such a casual and fun way (particularly thinking about her bracelets here) and clearly loves them. 
Whoever wrote that clearly doesn't know what they're talking about since they kept referring to her blue agate bracelet as being Magic Alhambra. They're obviously not VCA devotees like us!  
ps. wouldn't it be fabulous if she was one of us!


----------



## saligator

Camilla pulls out the long VCA VA drops along with usual BA bracelet:


----------



## mikimoto007

Is Meghan wearing a perlee bangle in the video for the Variety shoot?


----------



## Muffin_Top

JulesB68 said:


> Agreed. I love that she could wear anything and yet chooses so often to wear this "mass-market stuff". I love that she wears it in such a casual and fun way (particularly thinking about her bracelets here) and clearly loves them.
> Whoever wrote that clearly doesn't know what they're talking about since they kept referring to her blue agate bracelet as being Magic Alhambra. They're obviously not VCA devotees like us!
> ps. wouldn't it be fabulous if she was one of us!


I never cared for Alhambra bracelets for I prefer bangles, and never liked blue agate.
That was 10 minutes ago, before Camilla instantly made me want this bracelet as I read this thread.


----------



## wisconsin

Wife of indian superstar (SRK ) wearing Alhambra to a Diwali Party in Mumbai


----------



## skyqueen

nicole0612 said:


> This was posted before, but a little puff-piece article and video about Camilla and her animal brooches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duchess Camilla collects these £6000 jewels - and her choices are adorable
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cornwall has a beautiful jewellery collection, and among her most captivating pieces are her Van Cleef & Arpels 'Lucky Animals' brooches - see them here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633007


The King and Queen just rescued 2 Jack Russell Terriers and she wears the JRT pin...love it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

wisconsin said:


> The comments are not so good. I love that Camilla wears what she likes whether it’s “mass market stuff.”


@wisconsin Like they say ‘Beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder’… no one needs to conform to anyone else’s idea of what’s beautiful. We need to own the look ourselves and I love how Camilla does just that! She wears it effortlessly, detractors notwithstanding. Totally agree with you. 

Thanks to everyone contributing to this thread. It’s become one of my favorites.


----------



## saligator

Queen Consort Camilla pulling out the diamond VCA earrings!
(Along with her Blue Agate VCA VA bracelet)


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

This is Camilla’s thread now, lol she lives here full time


----------



## lvchanellvr

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> This is Camilla’s thread now, lol she lives here full time


I must admit the blue agate really does suit her.


----------



## BigAkoya

I will add to Camilla's thread... 
She loves her blue agate bracelet!  It does match Paddington Bear's blue coat.


----------



## BigAkoya

Last Queen Camilla photo... I promise. 
Check this out... among her royal high jewelry worth millions, look at her right wrist. It's her beloved VA blue agate bracelet!
It seems she never takes those two bracelets on her right hand off; it must be sentimental to her. 

The moral of the story is...
- Wear what you love, mix high & low, even queens do it at state dinners. 
- Blue agate can be worn 24x7, in the shower, while gardening, it's impenetrable!


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Last Queen Camilla photo... I promise.
> Check this out... among her royal high jewelry worth millions, look at her right wrist. It's her beloved VA blue agate bracelet!
> It seems she never takes those two bracelets on her right hand off; it must be sentimental to her.
> 
> The moral of the story is...
> - Wear what you love, mix high & low, even queens do it at state dinners.
> - Blue agate can be worn 24x7, in the shower, while gardening, it's impenetrable!
> 
> View attachment 5660834


I do love that she wears whatever she loves, anytime, anyplace, and does not give a rats *** what anyone thinks.


----------



## lisang80

Melinda French Gates sporting a VCA ring.


----------



## couturequeen

Heart Evangelista


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I don’t recognize the woman but she is on the sidelines of the Cowboys vs Colts game right now so maybe she’s someone famous? Lol. Not that great of a picture but it appears she is wearing Magic Alhambra MOP YG earrings ❤️


----------



## allanrvj

Jack Grealish, English football player


----------



## purseinsanity

JLo wearing Rose de Noël earrings


----------



## allanrvj

German rapper Capital Bra


----------

